# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2013



## Geiras (1 Dez 2013 às 00:28)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Dez 2013 às 01:34)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura atual: 12ºC

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado, com períodos de muita de nebulosidade.

Os avisos meteorológicos foram atualizados. A partir das 14h de hoje, vigorará um *Aviso Laranja* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação temporariamente forte e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o mesmo grupo devido a trovoada. A partir das 22h de hoje, vigorará um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a precipitação temporariamente forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 129/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...





















Um bom domingo e um bom *Dezembro 2013* a todos!


----------



## sandgrain (1 Dez 2013 às 12:16)

Bom dia,

há algum site onde se possa ter acesso a imagens de radar da Região Autónoma dos Açores?

Obrigado


----------



## Afgdr (1 Dez 2013 às 12:39)

Bom dia!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso.

Temperatura atual: 16ºC




Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Dez 2013 às 12:47)

sandgrain disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> há algum site onde se possa ter acesso a imagens de radar da Região Autónoma dos Açores?
> 
> Obrigado




Bom dia!

Infelizmente, não temos acesso a imagens de radar.

O único radar que existe nos Açores pertence à Base das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira, mas não disponibilizam as suas imagens.

O IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores disponibiliza algumas imagens deste radar no seu Facebook.

IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores


Cumprimentos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2013 às 12:59)

O GFS na saída das 06 volta a carregar e bastante na precipitação para a Ilha Terceira com a previsão de 476.7 mm com a previsão de mais de 320 mm na 3ª feira para a Praia da Vitória.


----------



## sandgrain (1 Dez 2013 às 12:59)

Obrigado pela ajuda! 

Cumprimentos e boa sorte por estes dias


----------



## marco_antonio (1 Dez 2013 às 13:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS na saída das 06 volta a carregar e bastante na precipitação para a Ilha Terceira com a previsão de 476.7 mm com a previsão de mais de 320 mm na 3ª feira para a Praia da Vitória.


  é muito ...


----------



## Afgdr (1 Dez 2013 às 13:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS na saída das 06 volta a carregar e bastante na precipitação para a Ilha Terceira com a previsão de 476.7 mm com a previsão de mais de 320 mm na 3ª feira para a Praia da Vitória.



Tens razão. Os valores de precipitação são mesmo assustadores. 

Este ano, a Ilha Terceira passou por uma situação complicada com as enxurradas no Porto Judeu. Oxalá estes valores desçam...


*Praia da Vitória*








Vamos ver o que indicam as novas atualizações.


----------



## Azor (1 Dez 2013 às 14:57)

Bom, aqui pela minha zona já chuvisca mas o céu está muito negro.

Os valores para a Terceira são preocupantes, mas isso está sempre a mudar de saída para saída no GFS.

Já o ECM continua a insistir a maior parte da precipitação no Oriental e em especial para Santa Maria. Isto na minha opinião, e analisando os modelos há dias, vai andar cambaleando principalmente entre S. Miguel/Terceira.

Os valores para S. Miguel também não são nada amigáveis, ou já não estivéssemos calejados de trás, sempre que chovem valores perigosamente absurdos dessa natureza, aqui na ilha   Veremos as próximas saídas com cautela.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Dez 2013 às 15:05)

Chove por aqui, depois de ter chuviscado durante algum tempo...


----------



## Azor (1 Dez 2013 às 15:13)

Afgdr disse:


> Chove por aqui  Chuviscou durante algum tempo...



Confirmo!

Aqui já cai grossa, mas por enquanto ainda de mansinho


----------



## Afgdr (1 Dez 2013 às 15:57)

A nova saída do GFS coloca mais precipitação sobre a Ilha de São Miguel e menos sobre a Ilha Terceira.

*Saída das 12z de hoje*


----------



## Azor (1 Dez 2013 às 16:12)

Como eu já havia dito antes, acho que ainda não há um consenso seguro de como tudo vai terminar, mas aposto que isto vai ficar entre S. Miguel e Terceira.

Assim espero para o bem de ambas as ilhas.


----------



## Turlu (1 Dez 2013 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento está uma linda tarde de sol na costa sul da Ilha Terceira.
Veremos por quanto tempo.

Cpts

Turlu


----------



## Afgdr (1 Dez 2013 às 22:25)

A saída das 18z do GFS retirou muita da precipitação prevista e agora não se prevêem valores exagerados de precipitação na Ilha Terceira. Os valores de precipitação para a Ilha de São Miguel continuam elevados.

Já não percebo nada... Ora põe muita, ora coloca pouca precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2013 às 23:07)

Afgdr disse:


> A saída das 18z do GFS retirou muita da precipitação prevista e agora não se prevêem valores exagerados de precipitação na Ilha Terceira. Os valores de precipitação para a Ilha de São Miguel continuam elevados.
> 
> Já não percebo nada... Ora põe muita, ora coloca pouca precipitação.



Só mesmo na altura, com o nowcasting é que vamos saber onde a precipitação será mais intensa. O Hirlam coloca a precipitação mais intensa a sul entre o Grupo Central e o Grupo Oriental.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Dez 2013 às 00:21)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Esteve a chover mas já parou há umas horas.




Uma boa semana a todos.


----------



## Hazores (2 Dez 2013 às 00:32)

Boao noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, tudo muito calmo até a esta hora, nem "o barulho" do mar que é habitual ouvir se ouve...


----------



## Afgdr (2 Dez 2013 às 00:55)

É esta a situação atual no Atlântico...


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Dez 2013 às 18:12)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2013*

Boas!

O que se prevê para amanhã, quarta e quinta na ilha Terceira? Ouvi falar em valor absursdos de precipitação, mas que desceram consideravelmente mas últimas previsões...


----------



## Afgdr (2 Dez 2013 às 18:56)

Boa noite!

Chove há muito tempo aqui na Lagoa e as rajadas de vento têm sido fortes.

A chuva não tem sido assim tão forte, no entanto, tem sido contínua.




Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2013 às 19:36)

Para já, o acumulado de precipitação anda nos seguintes valores:


*Santa Maria*

Aeroporto (EMA - IPMA - até às 18h): 46,2mm

Praia Formosa (snrr.azores): 81,7mm
Maia (snrr.azores): 29,4mm

*
São Miguel*

O snrr.azores tem uma boa rede de estações meteorológicas/udómetros espalhados por toda a ilha.

Acumulados do snrr.azores >=50mm, até ao momento:

122,2mm - Sete Cidades
113,5mm - Lomba da Erva
106,7mm - Algarvia
76,3mm - Lagoa das Empadadas
73,2mm - Espigão da Ponte
65,0mm - Lameiro
56,2mm - Tronqueira


Rede IPMA (até as 18h):

52,2mm - Nordeste
51,1mm - Obs. A. Chaves
38,9mm - Aeroporto


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Dez 2013 às 19:46)

Ola a todos ... Dizer que durante todo o dia aqui em Angra do Heroísmo o céu esteve bastante negro e ameaçador e à hora de almoço estava perto aqui da prainha da cidade e a ondulação já se notava com ondas maiores que o habitual para aquela zona ... Mas por agora é somente mais um dia normal de Inverno com alguma precipitação esporádica ... Dizer que neste momento chove mas com pouca intensidade ... Um abraço a todos ...


----------



## Azor (2 Dez 2013 às 20:16)

Aqui em S. Miguel tem estado chuva contínua e por vezes forte durante praticamente todo o dia.

Já há notícias de deslizamentos de terras e algumas enxurradas um pouco por toda a ilha.


Zona entre Santo António -Além Capelas e Bretanha







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8282561.107300.448959481833139&type=1&theater


Continua a chover forte sem tréguas


----------



## Azor (2 Dez 2013 às 20:31)

> Novo aviso meteorológico: alerta laranja para o grupo Oriental, das 20h00 de hoje às 00h00 de 4 de dezembro.
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores solicita redobrada atenção devido à precipitação que se prevê muito forte nas próximas horas, em particular nas ilhas São Miguel e Terceira.



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Câmara-Municipal-de-Ponta-Delgada/448959481833139


----------



## Azor (2 Dez 2013 às 20:42)

> Apela-se aos automobilistas para terem alguma cautela na freguesia de Fajã de Baixo, mais precisamente na zona da Abelheira de Cima, onde a força da água arrastou pedras e areia, criando valas nos dois lados da rua.



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Câmara-Municipal-de-Ponta-Delgada/448959481833139


----------



## Afgdr (2 Dez 2013 às 20:44)

Vigora um *Aviso Laranja* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação contínua temporariamente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 131/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Tendo em conta a evolução da situação meteorológica no arquipélago dos Açores, em que uma depressão localizada a sul (quase estacionária e em fase de cavamento), continua a condicionar o estado do tempo na região*, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Dez 2013 às 21:52)

Por aqui chuva contínua mas pouco intensa já há algum tempo mas nada fora do normal para a época até agora ... Veremos como a situação evolui ao longo da noite ...


----------



## dunio9 (2 Dez 2013 às 23:30)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui chuva contínua mas pouco intensa já há algum tempo mas nada fora do normal para a época até agora ... Veremos como a situação evolui ao longo da noite ...


 Boa noite nem mais amigo, aqui na vila das Lajes, chuva contínua com alguns picos de maior intensidade, consultei agora mesmo a previsão do  Fleet Numerical Meteorology and Oceanography Center (FNMOC) e segundo a previsão S.miguel será a Ilha mais atingida no período entre as 00 horas e as 06 da manhâ com valores significativos. Aguardemos, abraço


----------



## Afgdr (3 Dez 2013 às 00:12)

Chove por aqui há muitas horas.

As próximas horas serão novamente de chuva contínua e temporariamente forte. 

Estas condições continuarão até quarta-feira.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2013 às 01:18)

Acumulado de precipitação no dia 2 de Dezembro no Grupo Oriental dos Açores:

*Santa Maria*

95,5mm - Praia Formosa
54,1mm - Aeroporto (IPMA)
35,3mm - Maia


*São Miguel*

Acumulados das estações meteorológicas e udómetricas do snrr.azores
>=50mm.

161,4mm - Sete Cidades
160,6mm - Lomba da Erva
134,3mm - Algarvia
116,3mm - Lagoa das Empadadas
88,0mm - Tronqueira
85,5mm - Lameiro
83,4mm - Espigão da Ponte
61,3mm - Mosteiros
55,4mm - Salto do Cabrito
54,0mm - Capelas

Rede IPMA:

75,4mm - Nordeste
67,0mm - Obs. A. Chaves
61,5mm - Aeroporto


----------



## Cluster (3 Dez 2013 às 01:28)

O IPMA acabou de por  o arquipélago da Madeira em alerta laranja.


----------



## mcpa (3 Dez 2013 às 01:49)

Pela zona das Capelas (Costa Norte de S. Miguel) chove de forma moderada com períodos de forte , SEM PARAR, desde as 09h30 da manhã... Estradas alagadas e com pequenas "quebradas" (deslizamentos de terras) foi o que presenciei durante toda a tarde!!! E a chuva continua...


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2013 às 02:05)

Provavelmente o IPMA está a preocupar-se com a linha convectiva que está imediatamente atras da frente quente.







Eu discordo com a analise do IPMA...os modelos sugerem que a convecção deverá ir definhando á medida que caminha para norte.
O motivo é simples, a frente quente deverá manter-se estacionaria a sul da RAM até amanhã ao meio do dia...a convecção ao vir para norte deverá ás tantas cruzar a frente, e morrerá porque entrará no domínio do ar mais frio e estável á superfície...com a alimentação de ar quente cortada as células morrerão!

*Tudo o que vier a afectar a RAM amanhã, nomeadamente na 2a metade do dia de amanhã*, serão precipitações estratiformes ( os tais restos das células), e também algum efeito orográfico nas vertentes sudeste, devido aos ventos moderados de SE presentes.

As indicações dos modelos apontam para uma situação de chuva por vezes moderada ou forte, mais significativa ( por efeito orográfico) nos concelhos de Machico, Sta Cruz, Funchal e Camara de Lobos.

*Para a madrugada e boa parte do dia de 4f*,a frente deverá passar, e com ela chegará o ar quente e instável.
Ai sim teremos provavelmente uma ou outra linha convectiva pós frontal, a convecção será em regime pulsante, mas dependendo de como se vão organizar as células na linha poderemos ter ou uma situação mais grave de persistência de núcleos em cima da RAM, ou uma situação de caracter mais disperso.
Por outro lado, o vento enfraquece pelo que o efeito orográfico deverá ser bem menor....pelo que qualquer situação de risco ficará na dependência de fenómenos convectivos que como sabemos são de caracter muito mais esparso e pontual.

Portanto..de facto trata-se de um dia com algumas chances de chuva localmente excessiva, especialmente nos concelhos que há uns dias foram afectados por uma grande chuvada ( isso sim é chato calhar aos mesmos...) mas o alerta laranja lançado pelo IPMA parece-me algo desajustado no seu timing e distribuição, se o querem lançar na minha opinião devia contemplar em somente as áreas montanhosas e vertente sul e ao longo de todo o período das 12h de amanhã ás 12h de 4f ( que é todo o período em que as condições são propicias).


----------



## icewoman (3 Dez 2013 às 02:14)

Boa noite


Penso que talvez o IPMA baseou-se no modelo Arome..pois o mmemso aponta para valores excessivos de precipitação


----------



## marco_antonio (3 Dez 2013 às 02:35)

só deve ter sido por isto. A parte branca deixa-me curioso tal como á icewomen


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2013 às 02:48)

O AROME é um modelo de escala pequena, estes modelos só servem como ferramenta de diagnóstico e não devem ser tidos como a realidade...se o IPMA cola alertas á chapa 3 só com base no AROME então é da mais profunda idiotice.

O que eu vejo de momento é:
*Modelos globais, de escala temporal e espacial maior *( GFS, ECMWF) a colocarem uns 10-25mm/12h...isto indica-me que há condições a nível regional para a ocorrência  de períodos de chuva moderada..
Os valores de agua precipitável e as velocidade verticais indicam uma atmosfera húmida capaz de fazer bastante chuva, e com alguma dinâmica que se traduz depois nesses tais 10-25mm.

*Modelos de mesoescala, com escala mais pequena *( WRF, AROME) colocam valores pontualmente muito elevados de precipitação.
Isto indica-me que dentro do quadro geral/regional de chuva moderada que os modelos globais colocam, pode surgir alguma coisa pontualmente mais forte.

Somando os dois tipos de informação, o diagnóstico é de chuva moderada com possibilidade de algum evento pontualmente mais forte.
Esse evento pontualmente mais forte poderá estar associado a efeito orográfico, se assim for os ventos de SE apontam-me para maior risco nas vertentes SE.
Se for por convecção, será á partida depois da passagem da frente, ou seja, na madrugada e dia de 4f.

É assim que a coisa deve ser feita


----------



## LMCG (3 Dez 2013 às 13:35)

AnDré disse:


> Acumulado de precipitação no dia 2 de Dezembro no Grupo Oriental dos Açores:
> 
> *Santa Maria*
> 
> ...



Parece que nas Sete Cidades já passamos os 229mm acumulados... 

Domingo - 8,6mm
Segunda -161,4mm
Terça (até agora) - 59,2mm


----------



## Azor (3 Dez 2013 às 16:04)

Novo Aviso para os Açores.

Atenção S. Jorge!




> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 132/2013
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Uma depressão localizada a sul do arquipélago dos Açores, deverá continuar a provocar precipitação continua que pontualmente poderá ser forte. Assim emite-se:
> *** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***
> ...



Continua a chover sem parar na ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Azor (3 Dez 2013 às 16:22)

Na Urzelina em São Jorge, o vento já mexe 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=167434003467150&set=o.249162051827591&type=2&theater


----------



## Azor (3 Dez 2013 às 16:27)

Por Ponta Delgada, S. Miguel  estamos assim





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151808292562507&set=gm.580708395339620&type=1&theater


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Dez 2013 às 17:26)

Ola a todos ... Aqui por Angra chove há bastante tempo não com muita intensidade porém de forma constante ... Tanto a noite de ontem como o dia todo de hoje foi marcado pela chuva e já se nota algumas rajadas de vento agora na parte da tarde ... Em relação ao tempo até agora parece-me um dia de Inverno habitual mas o que pode preocupar mais um pouco é a precipitação ser contínua há já muitas horas principalmente no que às cheias diz respeito ( zonas ribeirinhas ) ... Um abraço.


----------



## LMCG (3 Dez 2013 às 17:53)

Azor disse:


> Novo Aviso para os Açores.
> 
> Atenção S. Jorge!
> 
> ...



Rajadas na casa dos 120-140 km/h no PE do Pico da Urze em São Jorge...


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2013 às 17:56)

No grupo Oriental dos Açores, apesar da precipitação se manter persistente, os acumulados de precipitação nada tem a ver com os de ontem.

Até ao momento, e acima dos 50mm temos:

68,1mm - Tronqueira
63,8mm - Sete Cidades
57,0mm - Lomba da Erva
52,5mm - Lagoa das Empadadas


----------



## Afgdr (3 Dez 2013 às 20:06)

Boa noite!

Já não chove desde as 15h. Está a pingar agora...

Hoje, a chuva foi contínua e forte e caiu com mais intensidade do que ontem.



Continuação de uma terça-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Dez 2013 às 20:47)

Boas ... Neste momento chove bastante aqui em Angra e com uma intensidade que ainda não se tinha observado até agora ... A precipitação continua somente com raros intervalos ... Abraço


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Dez 2013 às 21:21)

stormy disse:


> Provavelmente o IPMA está a preocupar-se com a linha convectiva que está imediatamente atras da frente quente.
> 
> Eu discordo com a analise do IPMA...os modelos sugerem que a convecção deverá ir definhando á medida que caminha para norte.
> O motivo é simples, a frente quente deverá manter-se estacionaria a sul da RAM até amanhã ao meio do dia...a convecção ao vir para norte deverá ás tantas cruzar a frente, e morrerá porque entrará no domínio do ar mais frio e estável á superfície...com a alimentação de ar quente cortada as células morrerão!



Até o momento Stormy 1 - IPMA 0. 
Durante a maior parte do dia tivemos céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros perfeitamente normais para a época.
Vamos ver como se comporta o cenário durante a madrugada e manhã.

Excelente análise Stormy.


----------



## racevw (3 Dez 2013 às 22:21)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Até o momento Stormy 1 - IPMA 0.
> Durante a maior parte do dia tivemos céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros perfeitamente normais para a época.
> Vamos ver como se comporta o cenário durante a madrugada e manhã.
> 
> Excelente análise Stormy.



É sem dúvida uma excelente análise! Parece-me perfeita embora, seja eu, um mero curioso e pouco ou nada perceba de meteorologia.

Já há algum tempo que cá venho (talvez mesmo anos) apenas para ler as vossas análises e estados meteorológicos mas raramente comento.

Sejam provenientes de especialistas ou amadores, são análises deveras importantes para pessoas (como eu), que vivem em situações de risco devido à orografia de uma ilha como a Madeira. Até porque podem significar vidas! É no fundo o que chamo de "meteorologia de proximidade", algo que não se consegue obter a partir de uma consulta ao IPMA. Obrigado a todos por isso.

Btw, alguém sabe o que se passa com a meteocasas? "Congelou" desde domingo...

Sigo com 14,5°C e precipitação fraca.


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Dez 2013 às 22:49)

racevw disse:


> Btw, alguém sabe o que se passa com a meteocasas? "Congelou" desde domingo...



Neste momento o site meteocasas não está a receber dados, devido a um problema no cabo da internet.


----------



## dunio9 (3 Dez 2013 às 23:07)

Por aqui  pouca chuva, mas vento a soprar mais forte, aqui na zona da Vila das Lajes, concelho da Praia da Vitória, tivemos chuva contínua praticamente durante todo o dia, mas sem grande intensidade! abraços


----------



## ijv (3 Dez 2013 às 23:12)

Boa noite, infelizmente desde domingo para segunda por volta das 01h que a estação não está a enviar dados para o site, dévio ao cabo de ligação a internet, neste caso o cabo que vem do poste até a casa. Já liguei para a zon ontem de manhã e até hoje ao final do dia não vieram cá reparar o cabo. Espero que amanhã venham cá fazer a reparação para que tudo fique resolvido. Devido a esta falha o site terá algumas páginas com problemas com alguns cálculos dos valores que só no dia seguinte deverão ficar todos atualizados.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Dez 2013 às 23:29)

A coisa parece que finalmente acalmou por aqui ... Sente-se algum vento mas pelo menos a chuva parou ...
Aguardemos pela evolução da situação ...

EDIT1 - Mal acabei de escrever a chuva regressou embora com pouca intensidade como foi habitual durante todo o dia ... Rajadas com média intensidade ...


----------



## alex vieria (4 Dez 2013 às 00:01)

Neste preciso momento, chove de forma mais intensa (moderada-pontualmente forte) aqui em Câmara de Lobos a uns 5 minutos para cá, acumulado até agora desde às16h quando deu-se, inicio os primeiros pingos já vai nos 5,6mm.

Mas entretanto já acalmou!!!, foi de pouca dura que rendeu 2,1mm.


----------



## dunio9 (4 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

Boa noite foram retirados todos os alertas para o arquipélago dos Açores por parte do IPMA. abraço


----------



## dunio9 (4 Dez 2013 às 00:38)

dunio9 disse:


> Boa noite foram retirados todos os alertas para o arquipélago dos Açores por parte do IPMA. abraço


, sou um pouco leigo, mas penso ter sido um pouco cedo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2013 às 01:09)

dunio9 disse:


> Boa noite foram retirados todos os alertas para o arquipélago dos Açores por parte do IPMA. abraço



Alertas falando dos emitidos pelo SRPCBA foram retirados sim, mas o IPMA mantém os avisos para:

*G. Central*
Vento - Aviso Amarelo

*G. Oriental*
Vento - Aviso Amarelo
Precipitação - Aviso Amarelo


----------



## marco_antonio (4 Dez 2013 às 01:09)

continua com  alerta amarelo


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2013 às 01:14)

Não é uma questão de stormy1 ipma0, eu não disse que não ia haver nada hoje.
Na realidade até nem estou contente com a minha previsão porque as coisas estão a correr de modo algo diferente ao idealizado.
Era para ter havido mais chuva hoje associada á frente quente, e agora de madrugada é suposto aparecer mais instabilidade, no entanto parece haver uma pequena extensão anticiclónica nos níveis médios que está a dificultar a ocorrência de instabilidade.

Essa extensão anticiclónica em altura deveria ficar-se mais a sul, mas deve ter avançado mais para norte que o suposto.

No entanto é para continuar com alguma atenção porque podem surgir algumas células agora de madrugada e pela manhã.

O que referi era que o ipma se queria avançar com o laranja, que fosse essencialmente nas zonas montanhosas e vertente sul,e não por aquela linha de células de ontem mas sim no global durante todo o período até amanhã ao inicio da tarde...


----------



## VitorBaia (4 Dez 2013 às 03:58)

Tenho acompanhado com atenção a situação nos Açores desde Domingo através da observação do satélite e das estações do IPMA de hora a hora.
Parece-me que o modelo GFS, que é o que mais utilizo, tem acertado razoávelmente nomeadamente nas actualizações a menos de 24 horas.
Já agora, e com base no GFS eu poria nesta Quarta-feira alerta amarelo para vento no Grupo Central e quase laranja no grupo Oriental. Quanto a chuva se se vier a confirmar a ultima actulização poria laranja para Santa Maria e S.Miguel entre as 15 e as 24 horas desta Quarta.
Um palpite que desejo não se confirme ou fique apenas amarelado.


----------



## ijv (4 Dez 2013 às 12:55)

Boa tarde a todos,
apenas para infomar que o site meteocasas ja esta novamente a funcionar.
Temperatura atual: 14.8ºC
Humidade atual: 82% 
Pressão 1016.1hpa
Precipitação toda desde as 00h 27.3mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Dez 2013 às 15:14)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto, com vento e alguns aguaceiros. O mau tempo dos ultimos dias parece que está de volta. Temperatura na Lagoa a rondar entre os 17 e 18ºC


----------



## dunio9 (4 Dez 2013 às 18:51)

ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
1250 PM EST WED DEC 4 2013

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS HAVE INCREASED IN ASSOCIATION WITH A
NON-TROPICAL LOW CENTERED ABOUT 450 MILES SOUTH OF THE AZORES
ISLANDS.  THE LOW IS PRODUCING WINDS OF NEAR 60 MPH...AND SOME
ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT
DAY OR SO BEFORE IT IS AFFECTED BY STRONG UPPER-LEVEL WINDS AND
MOVES OVER COLDER WATER.  THIS SYSTEM HAS A LOW CHANCE...20
PERCENT...OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS...AND A LOW CHANCE...20 PERCENT... OF BECOMING A
SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT FIVE DAYS.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THIS SYSTEM CAN BE FOUND IN HIGH SEAS
FORECASTS ISSUED BY METEO FRANCE.  ANOTHER SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER
OUTLOOK ON THIS SYSTEM WILL BE ISSUED NEAR 1 PM EST THURSDAY
DECEMBER 5...OR SOONER IF NECESSARY.

HIGH SEAS FORECASTS ISSUED BY METEO FRANCE CAN BE FOUND UNDER WMO
HEADER FQNT50 LFPW.

FIVE-DAY FORMATION PROBABILITIES ARE EXPERIMENTAL IN 2013. COMMENTS
ON THE EXPERIMENTAL FORECASTS CAN BE PROVIDED AT...

HTTP://WWW.NWS.NOAA.GOV/SURVEY/NWS-SURVEY.PHP?CODE=ETWO

FORECASTER BEVEN

Source; NHC


----------



## Afgdr (4 Dez 2013 às 18:57)

Boa noite!

Chove por aqui. A chuva é por vezes forte.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto e as rajadas foram por vezes fortes.



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Dez 2013 às 19:20)

Boas ... dizer que o dia aqui em Angra ficou marcado pelo vento e referir que o mar está bastante agitado ... A precipitação acalmou em relação a ontem embora de vez em quando venha um aguaceiro fraco ... Mas sobretudo há a registar o vento mais forte que o normal ... Abraço a todos ...


----------



## Azor (4 Dez 2013 às 20:07)

Em Santa Maria foi este o cenário

Por S. Miguel continua a chover por vezes forte. 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=637253832977467&set=gm.581304705279989&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=672086069498317&set=gm.581312305279229&type=1&theater


----------



## racevw (4 Dez 2013 às 20:11)

dunio9 disse:


> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...



Isso parece coisa reles! Será que os 20% de hipóteses justificam algum tipo de alerta?


----------



## Azor (4 Dez 2013 às 20:24)

Ainda por Santa Maria (Cova do Areão)








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0338326815831.396016.635685830&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0338326815831.396016.635685830&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (4 Dez 2013 às 22:19)

O mar tem andado também algo agitado.

Caloura - S. Miguel 






Ribeiras - Pico






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...552.1073741831.100007086460382&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...907.1073741836.132209733630191&type=1&theater


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Dez 2013 às 00:18)

O vento continua com rajadas de intensidade média a alta por aqui ... Fica aqui uma foto do estado do mar na Praia da Vitória no dia de hoje ...


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 00:23)

> A Proteção Civil Municipal de Ponta Delgada pede a atenção dos automobilistas para a seguinte ocorrência: algumas árvores foram arrastadas pelo vento para a via pública, na zona das Arribanas, Arrifes. A situação está neste momento a ser resolvida pelos funcionários da autarquia.



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Câmara-Municipal-de-Ponta-Delgada/448959481833139


----------



## Afgdr (5 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a precipitação contínua pontualmente forte e a rajadas fortes e também um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação contínua pontualmente forte e a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 135/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...


----------



## LMCG (5 Dez 2013 às 00:48)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

Santa Maria - rajadas máx > 126 km/h;
São Miguel - vento médio máx = 90 km/h;
Terceira - vento médio máx = 97 km/h;
*São Jorge* - rajadas máx > *151 km/h*;
Pico - rajadas máx > 115 km/h;
Faial - rajadas máx > 76 km/h;
Flores - rajadas máx > 104 km/h;

Parece que São Jorge está na frente


----------



## dunio9 (5 Dez 2013 às 01:04)

racevw disse:


> Isso parece coisa reles! Será que os 20% de hipóteses justificam algum tipo de alerta?


 Certamente não passará de uns meros 20 %, assim se espera!


----------



## Afgdr (5 Dez 2013 às 01:53)

Chuva forte!


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 02:11)

Afgdr disse:


> Chuva forte!



Confirmo, e ela carrega bem outra vez 


Pelo Carapacho na ilha da Graciosa, o mar também deu um ar da sua graça no dia de hoje 






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=585095584896389&set=gm.581423718601421&type=1&theater


----------



## Hazores (5 Dez 2013 às 12:34)

Bom dia!

Por Angra do Heroísmo manhã chuvosa...
o vento também está a fazer-se sentir...


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 13:51)

Boa tarde

Pela Ilha de São Miguel céu encoberto, aguaceiros por vezes fortes e vento soprando ainda com alguma intensidade. Há um alerta amarelo no ar para as ilhas de Santa Maria e São Miguel ao nível da precipitação. 







Pela Calheta de Nesquim, no Pico, ontem, (tal como no resto das outras ilhas) o mar também andou agitado









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=236529453175652&set=gm.450767278368271&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 15:55)

A chuva tem sido tanta em Santa Maria, que o caudal da Ribeira do Sancho, no Calhau da Roupa (Vila do Porto) já vem de cor barrenta. 

É visível, pequenas cascatas que escorrem pela falésia, tal a quantidade de água acumulada nos pastos.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0769126485831.463502.635685830&type=1&theater


----------



## Afgdr (5 Dez 2013 às 17:08)

Boa tarde!

Chuva forte por aqui acompanhada de rajadas fortes.

Tem estado assim o dia todo... Pelas 12h, as rajadas eram bem fortes.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 17:33)

Pela ilha de S. Miguel vou com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e vento com rajadas (fortes)



Ainda pela Calheta de Nesquim (Pico), ontem







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...151.1073741829.100005964722091&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 17:57)

Novo aviso meteorológico no ar


----------



## CptRena (5 Dez 2013 às 18:15)

Azor disse:


> Ainda pela Calheta de Nesquim (Pico), ontem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quem olha assim de repente até pensa que caiu um belo camadão de neve. Pelo menos foi o que pensei quando vi a parte de baixo da foto 
Ou então a vista de satélite de um ciclone tropical


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 18:18)

CptRena disse:


> Quem olha assim de repente até pensa que caiu um belo camadão de neve. Pelo menos foi o que pensei quando vi a parte de baixo da foto
> Ou então a vista de satélite de um ciclone tropical



Por falar em Ciclone...


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Dez 2013 às 18:24)

Ola a todos ... Aqui por Angra mantém-se o vento com rajadas fortes e alguns aguaceiros fracos estando um dia algo semelhante ao de ontem ... O céu encontra-se escuro e com um ar ameaçador. Um abraço a todos ...


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

Santa Maria está mesmo cheia de água até aos ossos.

A Cascata do Aveiro com 100 m (por muitos, considerada a maior cascata de Portugal) ficou assim neste estado. É visível a côr mais barrenta das águas, arrastadas pelas quebradas que se originaram na ilha devido às  fortes chuvas.


----------



## mcpa (5 Dez 2013 às 18:36)

Boas!!! Pelo Funchal o dia de hoje foi de céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas, mas já tá mais quentinho do que ontem e anteontem, vento fraco e sem chuva, pelo menos que eu tenha visto...
Oxalá eu ainda apanhe um pouquinho de festa na próxima semana em S. Miguel... 
De louvar, como em menos de uma semana do que aconteceu aqui na Madeira, fui a Machico e Santa Cruz e não se vê nada que indique o que aconteceu, tudo limpinho, as pessoas na azáfama do dia a dia, a enfeitar as ruas para o Natal... Gostei de ver!!!


----------



## CptRena (5 Dez 2013 às 18:49)

Azor disse:


> Santa Maria está mesmo cheia de água até aos ossos.
> 
> A Cascata do Aveiro com 100 m (por muitos, considerada a maior cascata de Portugal) ficou assim neste estado. É visível a côr mais barrenta das águas, arrastadas pelas quebradas que se originaram na ilha devido às  fortes chuvas.



Nome bonito o da cascata 

Não sei se será a maior dos Tugas. Nas nets há informações diversas (várias alturas) para a mesma cascata. Uma boa concorrente é a Frecha da Mizarela, na Serra da Freita.






http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Portugal/North/Aveiro/Arouca/photo1096438.htm


A mais alta em PT será talvez:

Cascata da Ribeira Grande (Fajãzinha, Azores) - com 300 m

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_waterfalls#Portugal


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 18:53)

Ainda por Santa Maria, algumas ribeiras chegaram mesmo a transbordar o seu leito, dando origem a uma "lagoa" .
















https://www.facebook.com/hugo.carvalho81


----------



## dunio9 (5 Dez 2013 às 18:55)

Azor disse:


> Por falar em Ciclone...


 pois nem mais Azor, o Nhc elevou para  30 %  e aqui vai o SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK


ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
1250 PM EST THU DEC 5 2013

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY HAS BECOME A LITTLE MORE
CONCENTRATED IN ASSOCIATION WITH A NON-TROPICAL AREA OF LOW
PRESSURE CENTERED ABOUT 300 MILES SOUTH OF THE AZORES. THIS LOW IS
PRODUCING GALE-FORCE WINDS...AND COULD ACQUIRE SOME SUBTROPICAL
CHARACTERISTICS BEFORE WEAKENING AS IT BEGINS TO MOVE NORTHWARD ON
FRIDAY. THIS SYSTEM HAS A MEDIUM CHANCE...30 PERCENT...OF BECOMING
A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS...AND A
MEDIUM CHANCE...30 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL
CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT FIVE DAYS.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THIS SYSTEM CAN BE FOUND IN HIGH SEAS
FORECASTS ISSUED BY METEO FRANCE. ANOTHER SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER
OUTLOOK ON THIS SYSTEM WILL BE ISSUED NEAR 7 AM EST ON FRIDAY
DECEMBER 6...OR SOONER IF NECESSARY.

HIGH SEAS FORECASTS ISSUED BY METEO FRANCE CAN BE FOUND UNDER WMO
HEADER FQNT50 LFPW.

FIVE-DAY FORMATION PROBABILITIES ARE EXPERIMENTAL IN 2013. COMMENTS
ON THE EXPERIMENTAL FORECASTS CAN BE PROVIDED AT...

HTTP://WWW.NWS.NOAA.GOV/SURVEY/NWS-SURVEY.PHP?CODE=ETWO

FORECASTER BRENNAN


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 19:07)

CptRena disse:


> Nome bonito o da cascata
> 
> 
> A mais alta em PT será talvez:
> ...



Se não é a mais alta, seguramente é uma das mais altas dos Açores 
Eu pessoalmente não me fio muito na informação que é despejada no Wikipédia. Em agências turísticas dos Açores todas referem o contrário, mas mais pequena ou menos pequena que A ou B, penso que não deve ser assim tão relevante. É que se 100 m já impõe muito respeito, o que não dizer então de 300


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 19:09)

dunio9 disse:


> pois nem mais Azor, o Nhc elevou para  30 %  e aqui vai o SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> 
> 
> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> ...




Ainda está sob vigilância, a ver vamos.

Por enquanto o alerta mantém-se no Oriental e Central.

Tenho a ligeira impressão que o vento está aumentar. Os aguaceiros seguem-se


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 19:15)

Ainda sobre Cascatas dos Açores


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Dez 2013 às 20:00)

Está a piorar...

acham que este 'possível ciclone' pode aproximar-se mais dos Açores deslocando-se para norte?


----------



## ruka (5 Dez 2013 às 20:04)

interessantes células a aproximar-se da Madeira...


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 20:09)

AzoresPower disse:


> Está a piorar...
> 
> acham que este 'possível ciclone' pode aproximar-se mais dos Açores deslocando-se para norte?



Sim, essa noite as células prevêem.se que se desloquem um pouco mais para norte, vindo assim a se aproximarem dos Açores (Grupos Oriental e Central), mas logo depois (amanhã) como se prevê que ela entre em enchimento, vai perder características subtropicais. A partir de Domingo temos de novo ao que tudo indica um forte agravamento.


----------



## icewoman (5 Dez 2013 às 20:10)

Azor disse:


> Sim, essa noite as células prevêem.se que se desloquem um pouco mais para norte, vindo assim a se aproximarem dos Açores (Grupos Oriental e Central), mas logo depois (amanhã) como se prevê que ela entre em enchimento, vai perder características subtropicais. A partir de Domingo temos de novo ao que tudo indica um forte agravamento.



As celulas que estão perto da RAM a sul..parece que vao se dirigir para aí..


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 20:11)

icewoman disse:


> As celulas que estão perto da RAM a sul..parece que vao se dirigir para aí..



Sim, daí o alerta emitido para grupos Oriental e Central, mas vocês também parece que não vão ficar a ver navios


----------



## marco_antonio (5 Dez 2013 às 20:14)

neste momento segue assim


----------



## icewoman (5 Dez 2013 às 20:15)

Azor disse:


> Sim, daí o alerta emitido para grupos Oriental e Central, mas vocês também parece que não vão ficar a ver navios





Tenho as minhas duvidas..alem de nenhum modelo modelar uma situação, digamos digna de um aviso..o IPMA até agora..nada!


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 20:17)

icewoman disse:


> Tenho as minhas duvidas..alem de nenhum modelo modelar uma situação, digamos digna de um aviso..o IPMA até agora..nada!



Segundo as cartas a situação não está nada desfavorável para a Madeira. Antes pelo contrário. Aguaceiros fortes são esperados e condições de Trovoada. Até o próprio IPMA prevê isso.


----------



## icewoman (5 Dez 2013 às 20:19)

Azor disse:


> Segundo as cartas a situação não está nada desfavorável para a Madeira. Antes pelo contrário. Aguaceiros fortes são esperados e condições de Trovoada. Até o próprio IPMA prevê isso.



Previsão para 5ª feira, 5.dezembro.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sueste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas a partir
do final da tarde.

REGIÃO DO FUNCHAL:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, em especial até ao início da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sueste.


Não vejo referencia a aguaceiros fortes!


----------



## marco_antonio (5 Dez 2013 às 20:22)

icewoman disse:


> Previsão para 5ª feira, 5.dezembro.2013
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...




exato,anda tudo muito esquisito


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 20:31)

marco_antonio disse:


> exato,anda tudo muito esquisito



Sim, eles de facto n fazem referência a aguaceiros fortes, mas tb não é preciso sermos muito inteligentes para perceber que se existem condições de instabilidade associadas a células activas, é mais que normal que esses aguaceiros venham acompanhados por Trovoada, e portanto, sejam fortes, mas isso sou eu a dizer.

Os especialistas que digam a sua sentença 

Por aqui já se nota alguma instabilidade e o vento sopra bem,. Cheira-me que vamos ter festa hoje lol


----------



## Afgdr (5 Dez 2013 às 21:07)

Não pára de chover... A chuva é forte.


----------



## CptRena (5 Dez 2013 às 21:15)

Azor disse:


> Se não é a mais alta, seguramente é uma das mais altas dos Açores
> Eu pessoalmente não me fio muito na informação que é despejada no Wikipédia. Em agências turísticas dos Açores todas referem o contrário, mas mais pequena ou menos pequena que A ou B, penso que não deve ser assim tão relevante. É que se 100 m já impõe muito respeito, o que não dizer então de 300



Pois, neste caso as referências para o conteúdo usado na wikipedia são nulas. Não é que a wikipedia seja de todo uma fonte de má info, mas é preciso espírito crítico na sua leitura, daí eu ter referenciado mesmo o facto de haver valores diferentes em sítios diferentes. De qualquer modo eu não estava a picar do tipo ah e tal mas esta é mais alta do que aquela. Apenas me lembrei da Frecha por ser também uma cascata imponente. 
A da Ribeira Grande é mesmo um bicharoco valente, 








http://puraexperiencia.blogspot.pt/2011/11/visitar-as-cascatas-da-fajazinha.html


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 21:41)

CptRena disse:


> Pois, neste caso as referências para o conteúdo usado na wikipedia são nulas. Não é que a wikipedia seja de todo uma fonte de má info, mas é preciso espírito crítico na sua leitura, daí eu ter referenciado mesmo o facto de haver valores diferentes em sítios diferentes. De qualquer modo eu não estava a picar do tipo ah e tal mas esta é mais alta do que aquela. Apenas me lembrei da Frecha por ser também uma cascata imponente.
> A da Ribeira Grande é mesmo um bicharoco valente,
> 
> 
> ...




Sim, não disse o contrário. Apenas argumentei contigo a questão da de Santa Maria ser ainda maior. 

Huuh, se é....e em dias de muita chuva nem queiras estar por perto. O ruído da força da água quando chove muito é tanto, que até ouves o chiado a escorrer pelas vertentes mesmo a alguns km/ de distância 


Estas duas são na ilha de S. Miguel. Têm alguma altitude também. Tanto que são das mais escolhidas da ilha para a prática de rappel.












Por aqui agravou se consideravelmente, muito vento e aguaceiros fortes


----------



## racevw (5 Dez 2013 às 21:57)

Azor disse:


> Por aqui agravou se consideravelmente, muito vento e aguaceiros fortes



Parece-me que vai uma célula direitinha para a ilha de Santa Maria ou estou errado? Se assim for é provável que venha carregada...

Btw, azor tens postado cá umas fotos excelentes! Tanto as do mau tempo como essas das cascatas estão fantásticas! Obg pela partilha


----------



## marco_antonio (5 Dez 2013 às 21:59)

chuva á parte que paisagens lindissimas que vcs têm,um lugar que quero conhecer logo que possivel


----------



## Azor (5 Dez 2013 às 22:20)

racevw disse:


> Parece-me que vai uma célula direitinha para a ilha de Santa Maria ou estou errado? Se assim for é provável que venha carregada...
> 
> Btw, azor tens postado cá umas fotos excelentes! Tanto as do mau tempo como essas das cascatas estão fantásticas! Obg pela partilha



Muito obrigado aos 2 da minha parte.

Quando puderem vir apitem que serão muito bem recebidos 


Sim, parece que Santa Maria vai levar com um "picadeiro" lol


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2013 às 22:23)

vaiam postando fotos e não deixem de comentar o que se passa por favor 

já que no continente andamos desesperados por "1 pingo de chuva" , ao menos sempre nos animamos um pouco a ver os vossos comentários


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2013 às 22:27)

Paisagens lindíssimas que o membro Azor publicou. Azor não tens aí uma foto com umas vaquinhas a pastarem nessa paisagem verdejante.


----------



## dunio9 (5 Dez 2013 às 22:37)

Boa noite neste momento aqui na Ilha Terceira chove com intensidade, vento moderado mas com rajadas, abraços


----------



## dunio9 (5 Dez 2013 às 22:40)

Alguem me poderia explicar, já que sou leigo na matéria o que falta a este Invest 90L para ser atribuída a categoria de tempestade sub-tropical? obrigado


----------



## marco_antonio (5 Dez 2013 às 22:41)

Azor disse:


> Muito obrigado aos 2 da minha parte.
> 
> Quando puderem vir apitem que serão muito bem recebidos
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2013 às 22:52)

dunio9 disse:


> Alguem me poderia explicar, já que sou leigo na matéria o que falta a este Invest 90L para ser atribuída a categoria de tempestade sub-tropical? obrigado



Falta pouco...essencialmente faltam células mais intensas e compactas junto ao centro.


----------



## dunio9 (5 Dez 2013 às 22:56)

stormy disse:


> Falta pouco...essencialmente faltam células mais intensas e compactas junto ao centro.


 ok! obrigado stormy!.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2013 às 23:06)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml

30% de se tornar tempestade tropical


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Dez 2013 às 23:13)

Aqui por Angra chove com alguma intensidade e o vento também faz-se sentir ... Abraço a todos e aproveito para também dizer como já foi referido que as fotos que o Azor aqui postou estão espectaculares ... 

EDIT1 ( 22:19 ) - Chuva forte neste momento aqui em Angra ...


----------



## LMCG (5 Dez 2013 às 23:29)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA hoje:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 72 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 61 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 104 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em *São Jorge 119 km/h* (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na *Terceira 94 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em *São Miguel 86 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em *Santa Maria 108 km/h* (máx 5 torres).

O vento hoje está mais constante e São Jorge continua à frente. 

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## dunio9 (5 Dez 2013 às 23:43)

Como já foi referido anterior mente Santa Maria está na mira de uma célula bastante " energética", neste momento está apenas a 27 milhas da Ilha.


----------



## Cluster (5 Dez 2013 às 23:45)

mcpa disse:


> Boas!!! Pelo Funchal o dia de hoje foi de céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas, mas já tá mais quentinho do que ontem e anteontem, vento fraco e sem chuva, pelo menos que eu tenha visto...
> Oxalá eu ainda apanhe um pouquinho de festa na próxima semana em S. Miguel...
> De louvar, como em menos de uma semana do que aconteceu aqui na Madeira, fui a Machico e Santa Cruz e não se vê nada que indique o que aconteceu, tudo limpinho, as pessoas na azáfama do dia a dia, a enfeitar as ruas para o Natal... Gostei de ver!!!



Espero que passes um bom tempo na ilha

Estou a gostar muito de ver pessoal da Madeira e dos Açores (e também do continente) a partilhar e a discutir tanta informação.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Dez 2013 às 00:02)

Ainda não percebi o porquê dos avisos tardios do IPMA e da falta de avisos relativamente a certos parâmetros. 

A verdade é que as rajadas de vento têm sido fortes e penso que já ultrapassaram os 85 km/h, valor mínimo dos critérios que justifica um aviso amarelo e ainda nem sequer foi lançado um aviso de vento.

Recordo ainda que neste Verão, as temperaturas máximas ultrapassaram várias vezes os 28ºC, tendo atingido e ultrapassado os 30ºC e nem sequer um aviso amarelo foi emitido.


Vigora um *Aviso Laranja* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e um *Aviso Amarelo* para os mesmos grupos devido a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 138/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...


----------



## dunio9 (6 Dez 2013 às 00:23)

Linha de células convectivas em direccao ao grupo oriental e central! Vai ser uma noite com muita agua á mistura!


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2013 às 00:37)

dunio9 disse:


> Linha de células convectivas em direccao ao grupo oriental e central! Vai ser uma noite com muita agua á mistura!



Que inveja, nós aqui só temos frio, chuva = 0 

Bons seguimentos, e que não haja danos por aí.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Dez 2013 às 00:52)

Dizer que o vento cada vez se intensifica mais por aqui embora a chuva tenha abrandado por agora ... Veremos o que ainda nos espera ...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2013 às 00:58)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Dizer que o vento cada vez se intensifica mais por aqui embora a chuva tenha abrandado por agora ... Veremos o que ainda nos espera ...



Parece que com o cair da noite perderam muita força, e a Madeira teve uma célula enorme bem á porta mas que se dissipou a poucos Km da Ilha !


----------



## marco_antonio (6 Dez 2013 às 01:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece que com o cair da noite perderam muita força, e a Madeira teve uma célula enorme bem á porta mas que se dissipou a poucos Km da Ilha !




mas parece vir outra que é capaz de render alguma coisa


----------



## LMCG (6 Dez 2013 às 01:20)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA nas últimas 2h:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 47 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 50 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 94 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 94 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 79 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em *São Miguel 97 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em *Santa Maria 112 km/h* (máx 5 torres).

Parece que no G.Oriental o vento agravou-se e no G.Central acalmou. 

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## fablept (6 Dez 2013 às 01:23)

Afgdr disse:


> Ainda não percebi o porquê dos avisos tardios do IPMA e da falta de avisos relativamente a certos parâmetros.
> 
> A verdade é que as rajadas de vento têm sido fortes e penso que já ultrapassaram os 85 km/h, valor mínimo dos critérios que justifica um aviso amarelo e ainda nem sequer foi lançado um aviso de vento.
> 
> ...



E o estado do mar? Lá porque a ondulação não atingiu o mínimo de 6 metros (http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/ , andou lá perto) para lançar um aviso amarelo, quem é que no perfeito juízo vai-se meter num mar que mais parece uma "máquina de lavar" com ondas de 4/5 metros na costa sul de S.Miguel ou mesmo praticar qualquer tipo de actividade junto à costa? Eu sei que o prolongamento da avenida em S.Roque não é um bom exemplo, mas ontem à tarde antes de fecharem a estrada devido à ondulação, o que não faltava era pedras trazidas pela rebentação do mar. Seguindo os alertas do IPMA, nestes últimos dias o mar não representou perigo algum


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2013 às 01:53)

fablept disse:


> E o estado do mar? Lá porque a ondulação não atingiu o mínimo de 6 metros (http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/ , andou lá perto) para lançar um aviso amarelo, quem é que no perfeito juízo vai-se meter num mar que mais parece uma "máquina de lavar" com ondas de 4/5 metros na costa sul de S.Miguel ou mesmo praticar qualquer tipo de actividade junto à costa? Eu sei que o prolongamento da avenida em S.Roque não é um bom exemplo, mas ontem à tarde antes de fecharem a estrada devido à ondulação, o que não faltava era pedras trazidas pela rebentação do mar. Seguindo os alertas do IPMA, nestes últimos dias o mar não representou perigo algum



Não se queixem tanto..os gajos teem montes de trabalho  a fazer.
E  vocês ainda teem sorte, porque a delegação regional dos Açores parece bem mais competente que o departamento central aqui do continente....aqui não só metem avisos ( até vermelhos) com pouca antecedência como os colocam até depois dos eventos passarem.

Ainda por cima a delegação da RAA tem lá a pagina no facebook, são muito abertos a responder a duvidas e a questões...excelente atitude por parte do pessoal deles.
Cá no continente não nos podemos orgulhar do mesmo


----------



## Azor (6 Dez 2013 às 03:25)

stormy disse:


> aqui não só metem avisos ( até vermelhos) com pouca antecedência como os colocam até depois dos eventos passarem.




Mas aqui também é o mesmo por isso já quase ninguém leva à letra os avisos que eles emitem. Podia ficar aqui o dia e a noite toda só a dar te exemplos que nc mais saía daqui 



stormy disse:


> Cá no continente não nos podemos orgulhar do mesmo




Nós também não


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Dez 2013 às 10:21)

Bom dia.
Sigo com céu muito nublado, uma poeira ligeira, vento fraco e sem chuva.
Durante a madrugada aproximaram-se algumas células, mas acabaram por perder o "power", e tem sido assim até o momento.
Atualmente existe muita atividade a SW da Madeira, mas não acredito que chegue cá alguma célula. Melhor mesmo é ir acompanhando as imagens de satélite.


----------



## Azor (6 Dez 2013 às 15:07)

Pela ilha de S. Miguel sigo com algum vento e alguns aguaceiros dispersos.

Ainda ontem pela ilha de Santa Maria na Estrada para quem vai para as Pedras de S. Pedro, o cenário era este como nos mostra o seguinte vídeo.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153584443405327&set=vb.855310326&type=2&theater


----------



## Azor (6 Dez 2013 às 15:12)

Ainda muita água pela ilha de Santa Maria 













https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0830.122115.635685830&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## LMCG (6 Dez 2013 às 20:37)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 61 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 54 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 81 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 94 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 72 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em *São Miguel 89 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em *Santa Maria 108 km/h* (máx 5 torres).

Na última hora em Santa Maria e São Miguel as rajadas tem sido superiores a 100 km/h. 

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (6 Dez 2013 às 22:44)

LMCG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Vento nos PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:
> 
> ...




E é cada rajada que salve seja...se pela minha zona o vento está dessa maneira, imagino lá pelas Cumeeiras...


----------



## LMCG (6 Dez 2013 às 22:59)

Azor disse:


> E é cada rajada que salve seja...se pela minha zona o vento está dessa maneira, imagino lá pelas Cumeeiras...



Fui verificar Azor... e não é que o vento está a aumentar 

Sendo assim actualizo:

PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel agora está com velocidade média do vento igual a *98 km/h*  

PE do Figueiral em Santa Maria está a registar rajadas superiores a 110 km/h

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (6 Dez 2013 às 23:02)

LMCG disse:


> Fui verificar Azor... e não é que o vento está a aumentar
> 
> Sendo assim actualizo:
> 
> ...



Não é?

Acredita que é cada rajada vinda do nada que até assusta. Há momentos que fica mais calmo, e depois sem mais nem menos aparece de repente uma ventania que parece que me leva as telhas pelo ar, e elas são de barro lol.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Dez 2013 às 23:41)

Boa noite!

Pinga por aqui e as rajadas são fortes.

Hoje, caíram alguns aguaceiros e as rajadas foram fortes. O céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco/parcialmente nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade, com boas abertas.





fablept disse:


> E o estado do mar? Lá porque a ondulação não atingiu o mínimo de 6 metros (http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/ , andou lá perto) para lançar um aviso amarelo, quem é que no perfeito juízo vai-se meter num mar que mais parece uma "máquina de lavar" com ondas de 4/5 metros na costa sul de S.Miguel ou mesmo praticar qualquer tipo de actividade junto à costa? Eu sei que o prolongamento da avenida em S.Roque não é um bom exemplo, mas ontem à tarde antes de fecharem a estrada devido à ondulação, o que não faltava era pedras trazidas pela rebentação do mar. Seguindo os alertas do IPMA, nestes últimos dias o mar não representou perigo algum



Fablept, concordo contigo. Esqueci-me de referir esse aspeto. O mar tem estado bravo esses dias...



Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Azor (6 Dez 2013 às 23:55)

E mais um só para não fugir à rotina




> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 139/2013.
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do
> Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> Devido ao rápido desenvolvimento vertical observado na zona da linha de convergência
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (7 Dez 2013 às 00:12)

Azor, o IPMA corrigiu o aviso. Agora, para além do aviso amarelo devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a trovoada, vigora também um aviso amarelo devido a vento forte com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Azor (7 Dez 2013 às 00:15)

Afgdr disse:


> Azor disse:
> 
> 
> > E mais um só para não fugir à rotina
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (7 Dez 2013 às 00:21)

Azor disse:


> Vá lá que ao menos corrigiram hehe.
> 
> Pior seria como têm o hábito de fazer que é emitir alertas para o Oriental depois da tempestade passar, o que n seria a primeira vez, ou então colocarem avisos no Ocidental ou no Central sem se justificarem como aqueles que às vezes a gente sabe



Mas é que é mesmo... 

O vento por aqui sopra bem... Rajadas que, de vez em quando, são mesmo fortes.


----------



## Azor (7 Dez 2013 às 00:24)

Afgdr disse:


> Mas é que é mesmo...
> 
> O vento por aqui sopra bem... Rajadas que, de vez em quando, são mesmo fortes.



Por aqui na minha zona o mesmo, rajadas fortes do nada que vêm e vão.

Cá para mim isto n vai passar disso. Vento e mais vento e uns pingos aqui e acolá. Ela já está praticamente desfeita. Amanhã siga de novo mais chuva!

"bota que tem"


----------



## marco_antonio (7 Dez 2013 às 00:43)

parece que vai tar de


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2013 às 00:45)

Boa noite a todos ...

Aqui em Angra do Heroísmo o dia de hoje foi muito mais calmo que os dias anteriores da semana porém agora com o cair da noite o vento regressou e sopra com uma intensidade crescente embora não se possa dizer que está forte ... Mas já se sente novamente o zumbido do vento por aqui embora a noite esteja calma no que à precipitação diz respeito ... Um abraço


----------



## dunio9 (7 Dez 2013 às 03:16)

Boa noite a todos, bem gostaria apenas de referir que principalmente esta manhâ o invest 90l a sul do grupo oriental tinha todas as condiçoes para ser classificado de pelo menos depressão sub-tropical, devido á conveccao junto ao centro registada, tal nao aconteceu por parte das entidades competentes! eles lá sabem, eu sou um simples curioso atento!  abraço


----------



## Kamikaze (7 Dez 2013 às 03:42)

Palavra d' honra que até estou parvo...

Então, esta coisa é um Invest e anda o IPMA a brincar à cabra cega?

Para complementar o que o *Dunio9* afirmou, acrescento que, nos últimos tempos, os alertas meteorológicos do IPMA têm o mesmo sentido de oportunidade de um piaçaba.

Aquando das recentes tragédias, alertas era por um canudo.








> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## dunio9 (7 Dez 2013 às 04:27)

Na minha modesta opiniao existe um dado a reter, estivemos bem perto de ter um sistema com algumas caracteristicas tropicais a formar-se perigosamente perto do arquipelago, uma tempestade subtropical,é porque nos estamos acostumados a tempestade tropical em transicao normalmente devido á temperatura da agua do mar  e wind shear.  Também que estejamos relativamente numa zona apesar de tudo "safe zone", mas isso não nos dá nenhuma segurança, a natureza faz as suas leis!


----------



## Azor (7 Dez 2013 às 04:49)

Kamikaze disse:


> Palavra d' honra que até estou parvo...
> 
> Então, esta coisa é um Invest e anda o IPMA a brincar à cabra cega?
> 
> ...



Ainda bem que também não sou o único a constatar tal coisa. 

E a questão dos alertas dados nos Açores é irrisória, para n dizer outra coisa...

Por aqui sigo com vento muito forte. Estamos assim há horas... e continua. sinceramente já n posso com mais vento.

N sei como estarão as coisas no restante arquipélago, mas por aqui já enjoa... é que não cai , e nem deixa cair nada...apenas forte ventania...


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2013 às 05:36)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante as últimas 4h:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 40 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 40 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 83 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 72 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 72 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em *São Miguel 86 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em *Santa Maria 115 km/h* (máx 5 torres).

Na última hora em Santa Maria e São Miguel as rajadas tem-se mantido superiores a 100 km/h. 

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## marco_antonio (7 Dez 2013 às 16:19)




----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2013 às 17:54)

A Ilha das Flores tem um SWEAT superior a 400 no dia 14 de Dezembro.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2013 às 18:18)

Ola a todos ... Por aqui mais um dia chuvoso e típico desta estação ... Um abraço e bom fim de semana a todos ...


----------



## Afgdr (8 Dez 2013 às 00:25)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado a fresco com rajadas.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto. Caíram alguns aguaceiros e as rajadas foram por vezes fortes. Na madrugada, as rajadas foram fortes e ouvia-se bem a ondulação.



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Dez 2013 às 15:03)

Chove bem aqui por Angra ... Um abraço e bom Domingo a todos ...


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2013 às 21:55)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 36 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 67 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico *97 km/h* (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 72 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira *83 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 48 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 32 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Vento nos PE's da EDA *nas últimas 2h*:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 29 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial *53 km/h *(máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 47 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 47 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 47 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 33 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 32 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Parece que nas Flores tem estado tudo muito calmo.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Dez 2013 às 01:00)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto e caiu alguma chuva para o final do dia.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para todo o arquipélago devido a precipitação contínua pontualmente forte.

































Uma boa semana a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Dez 2013 às 01:12)

Chuva forte por aqui...


----------



## Afgdr (9 Dez 2013 às 18:57)

Boa noite!

Chuva torrencial há uns minutos...  Tanta chuva!

Pelas 06h40, a mesma situação... chuva torrencial, tendo esta durado algum tempo. Incrível a intensidade da força... Até acordei. Mesmo muita chuva!



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Dez 2013 às 23:46)

Ola a todos ... Por aqui o final de dia e o principio de noite tem sido marcados por aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas de curta duração ... Um abraço e fiquem bem ...

EDIT1 ( 23:22 ) - Não posso deixar de dizer que neste momento em que escrevo chove copiosamente aqui por Angra há já alguns minutos ... Que grande carga de água ...

EDIT2 ( 23:37 ) - Esqueçam o que disse acerca de chuva copiosa pois o que se passou há 5 minutos supera o que disse anteriormente ... Chuva torrencial com uma intensidade enorme num curto espaço de tempo ... Muita água mesmo ...


----------



## Cluster (10 Dez 2013 às 00:25)

IPMA pôs Madeira em alerta vermelho nas regiões montanhosas, laranja nas outras e Porto Santo.


----------



## dunio9 (10 Dez 2013 às 01:01)

Boa noite, neste momento chuva intensa aqui na vila das Lajes! abraços


----------



## Afgdr (10 Dez 2013 às 01:47)

Chuva forte por aqui acompanhada por rajadas por vezes fortes...


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Dez 2013 às 02:04)

AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 143/2013
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), emitiu o seguinte aviso:
Na sequência do comunicado anterior, agravam-se as condições para a ocorrência de precipitação FORTE nas ilhas dos grupos Central e Oriental.
Assim emite-se:
*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***
--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 01UTC de 2013-12-10 e as 09UTC de 10-12-2013.
Precipitação pontualmente FORTE.
*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***
--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 01UTC de 2013-12-10 e as 09UTC de 10-12-2013.
Precipitação pontualmente FORTE.


----------



## marco_antonio (10 Dez 2013 às 12:17)

Madeira toda pintada de vermelho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2013 às 12:18)

marco_antonio disse:


> Madeira toda pintada de vermelho



Situação para ser bastante complicada:


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 13:09)

A intensidade média do vento no Arieiro já tem andado toda a manhã na casa dos 70km/h.
Sendo que entre as 8h50 e as 9h, a intensidade média do vento foi de 79,9km/h.

O mar encontra-se também já bastante agitado, especialmente na costa sul.

Há 1h atrás, no Funchal:





Fotografia de Pedro Farto.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2013 às 14:45)

Boa tarde, aqui pela Lagoa, Ilha de S. Miguel o céu apresenta-se muito nublado mas de momento não chove, a temperatura começa a descer, mais fresco hoje que ontem. Durante a madrugada e início da manhã caíram aguaceiros fortes


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2013 às 17:27)

AnDré disse:


> A intensidade média do vento no Arieiro já tem andado toda a manhã na casa dos 70km/h.



Está agora excepcionalmente forte, com médias na casa dos *90 km/h*.


----------



## Sunderlandz (10 Dez 2013 às 17:35)

Mais a Leste o vento também já se faz sentir com muita intensidade.


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Dez 2013 às 18:15)

Ola a todos ... Aqui por Angra chove muito e há poucos minutos observou-se um flash no céu e ouviu-se um trovão mas por agora foi uma situação isolada ...  Abraço e força ai para a Madeira ... Que não aconteça nada de grave nem aqui nem ai ...


----------



## dunio9 (10 Dez 2013 às 18:23)

Chuva forte por aqui também, o vento sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Romanciaderos (10 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

¡Hola! En Canarias está lloviendo mucho. He visto las imágenes de hoy del estado la mar en Funchal. Impresionante. Tenemos mal tiempo en todas las islas macaronésicas. ¡Que haya suerte para todos!


----------



## hfernandes (10 Dez 2013 às 18:35)

Rajada máxima até às 18h, EM IPMA Ponta do Pargo 149 km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2013 às 18:53)

Vento muito violento no Areeiro, ainda. Média de quase 100 km/h, impressionante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2013 às 19:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vento muito violento no Areeiro, ainda. Média de quase 100 km/h, impressionante.



Que dizes? ...





Impressionante mesmo 

95.4km/h em Lombo da Terça.


----------



## LMCG (10 Dez 2013 às 19:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que dizes? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já parece os Açores 
Se forem lá acima não saiam dos carros... nem abram as portas... falo por experiência própria


----------



## LMCG (10 Dez 2013 às 19:47)

Boas pessoal,

Vento em alguns PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas *Flores 115 km/h* (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no *Faial 104 km/h* (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico ? km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge ? km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na *Terceira 83 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 61 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 65 km/h (máx 5 torres).

PS: Não tenho acesso aos dados do Pico e São Jorge desde as 9h30.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2013 às 19:58)

*19hUTC*:

Areeiro: 101.2km/h
Lombo da Terça: 89.6km/h


----------



## LMCG (10 Dez 2013 às 20:05)

LMCG disse:


> Já parece os Açores
> Se forem lá acima não saiam dos carros... nem abram as portas... falo por experiência própria



É sem dúvida vento forte... tivessem aí um PE nesse local e estariam com certeza a medir uns 130 km/h de vento médio na cabeça da torre (torres de 50m) e as rajadas possivelmente estariam na casa dos 160 km/h...


----------



## Cluster (10 Dez 2013 às 20:15)

Estou curioso qual foi a rajada máxima atingida na Madeira. So vejo dados de médias.


----------



## Kamikaze (10 Dez 2013 às 20:24)

Estou com um (muito) mau pressentimento...

É que, pelas últimas imagens de satélite, os céus do Grupo Central estão a ficar "floridos" de nuvens e a coisa está a crescer em direcção do Grupo Oriental.

Quanto à Madeira, as imagens de satélite até arrepiam...

Protejam-se a si, aos vossos e aos vossos animais.

A Protecção Civil começa na casa de cada um.

Cumps,

P.S. - Hoje já choveu torrencialmente e trovejou com alguma intensidade em Angra do Heroísmo e ao longo da ilha. Algumas ruas já estão transformadas em ribeiros e já é muito difícil circular nas mesmas. Quem estacionou na rua, esta madrugada, teve de retirar bastantes pedras e ramos debaixo das viaturas.

A situação está a complicar.

*Edit:* Continua a chover com muita intensidade na costa sul/sueste e torrencialmente na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo. Tudo acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Dez 2013 às 20:45)

A coisa continua preta e confirmo o que o Kamikaze disse ... Muita chuva há já bastante tempo aqui por Angra ... O que me preocupa mais são as zonas ribeirinhas mas esperemos que nada aconteça de grave ... Mas sem dúvida que estes dias tem sido marcados por muita chuva especialmente na noite passada e na tarde/noite de hoje ... Em relação à Madeira só espero que tudo não passe de um grande susto e que tudo se resolva pelo melhor ... Abraço


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 20:46)

LMCG disse:


> É sem dúvida vento forte... tivessem aí um PE nesse local e estariam com certeza a medir uns 130 km/h de vento médio na cabeça da torre (torres de 50m) e as rajadas possivelmente estariam na casa dos 160 km/h...



Ter, têm. No Paúl da Serra a 1400-1500m de altitude, existem uns quantos aerogeradores.

Fora esses, existem mais uns quantos, espalhados pela ilha da Madeira e pelo Porto Santo.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Dez 2013 às 20:48)

Aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade com nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical a sudoeste da Madeira, que deve entrar dentro de uns 15 minutos na faixa sudoeste da Madeira !


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 21:05)

Kamikaze disse:


> P.S. - Hoje já choveu torrencialmente e trovejou com alguma intensidade em Angra do Heroísmo e ao longo da ilha. Algumas ruas já estão transformadas em ribeiros e já é muito difícil circular nas mesmas. Quem estacionou na rua, esta madrugada, teve de retirar bastantes pedras e ramos debaixo das viaturas.
> 
> A situação está a complicar.
> 
> *Edit:* Continua a chover com muita intensidade na costa sul/sueste e torrencialmente na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo. Tudo acompanhado de vento forte.






Wessel1985 disse:


> A coisa continua preta e confirmo o que o Kamikaze disse ... Muita chuva há já bastante tempo aqui por Angra ... O que me preocupa mais são as zonas ribeirinhas mas esperemos que nada aconteça de grave ... Mas sem dúvida que estes dias tem sido marcados por muita chuva especialmente na noite passada e na tarde/noite de hoje ... Em relação à Madeira só espero que tudo não passe de um grande susto e que tudo se resolva pelo melhor ... Abraço



*18,9mm* em Angra do Heroísmo entre as 18h e as 19h.

Ainda nos Açores, destaque para o frio que já se faz sentir no arquipélago.
Às 19h estavam 9,5ºC na cidade da Horta. A montanha do Pico deve-se estar a cobrir com um bom manto de neve.


----------



## LMCG (10 Dez 2013 às 21:06)

AnDré disse:


> Ter, têm. No Paúl da Serra a 1400-1500m de altitude, existem uns quantos aerogeradores.
> 
> Fora esses, existem mais uns quantos, espalhados pela ilha da Madeira e pelo Porto Santo.



O Knygth é que podia satisfazer-nos a curiosidade quanto às rajadas máximas nesses parques... ele é Técnico de Despacho e Condução @ Centro de Despacho da EEM e tem sem dúvida acesso a esses dados...


----------



## Templariu (10 Dez 2013 às 21:23)

nas flores, lajes, algum vento que aumenta substancialmente  de vez em quando 'cai' um aguaceiro com alguma intensidade e que penso que tras algum granizo à mistura.

e um frio continental, eheh...


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 21:26)

Ondulação em Machico, na ilha da Madeira, esta tarde:

















Fotografias de José Ricardo Félix


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Dez 2013 às 21:28)

Angra do Heroísmo, chove torrencialmente acompanhado com fortes rajadas de vento.

Bombeiros em Sta. Luzia (a Ladeira Branca está num estado )

Ouvi agora as sirenes para os lados de Porto Judeu / São Sebastião...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2013 às 21:48)

AnDré disse:


> A montanha do Pico deve-se estar a cobrir com um bom manto de neve.



A estação de S. Caetano (Pico), a cerca de 720 m de altitude, pertencente à Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores, tem apresentado interessantes valores de temperatura.






Fonte: http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Dez 2013 às 21:52)

"Mau Tempo # Dezembro 2013"
Hoje ao princípio da noite, em Santa Luzia (Angra), nesta via que se encontra em obras, registasse os primeiros danos da chuva intensa que se regista na ilha Terceira. 
2013 © António Araújo 
Terceira . Açores . 10.DEZ.2013 










"Mau Tempo # Dezembro 2013" (2)
Hoje ao princípio da noite, na Rua da Miragaia, perto da Rua da Pereira, em Angra. 
2013 © António Araújo 
Terceira . Açores . 10.DEZ.2013


----------



## marco_antonio (10 Dez 2013 às 21:55)

pelol funchal já chove a cerca de 1hora sem interrupção de forma moderada com alguns picos de maior intensidade


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2013 às 22:05)

Existe com cada maluco a fazer-se ao mar, nestas condições. 

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/vb6DQA95rNINyJDQzU6B"]http://videos.sapo.pt/vb6DQA95rNINyJDQzU6B[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 22:07)

Começa a acumular bem nas regiões montanhosas da ilha da Madeira e nas vertentes norte da ilha:
Destaque para os *23,5mm* em São Vicente e os *20mm* em Santana.









A cidade de Angra do Heroímo, acumulou 40,1mm nas últimas 4h.


----------



## Azathoth (10 Dez 2013 às 22:19)

Boas

Algumas fotos que tirei hoje no Funchal:

https://www.facebook.com/ricardo.pe...10866007257.1073741828.100000050513463&type=1


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 22:24)

Estado no mar, de momento, no Lido, Funchal:





E em Ponta do Sol:


----------



## Sunderlandz (10 Dez 2013 às 22:42)

Por Machico esta uma noite de tempestade. Vento e chuva muito fortes.


----------



## marco_antonio (10 Dez 2013 às 22:55)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Por Machico esta uma noite de tempestade. Vento e chuva muito fortes.




imagino,funchal zona de santa luzia chuva e vento temporariamente bastante forte e segundo o ipma ainda não chegamos ao pico


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2013 às 22:59)

Precipitação entre as 21h e as 22 h:

Areeiro: 38 mm
Bica da Cana: 26.4 mm
São Vicente: 26.3 mm
Santana: 22.1 mm
...
Funchal: 5.4 mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (10 Dez 2013 às 23:02)

Como é normal nestes dias de muita chuva, a minha estação já está com falhas no sinal. Espero que se nao fique aos bocados.


----------



## pumabr (10 Dez 2013 às 23:37)

Agora em Santa Luzia (Funchal) as coisas estão mais calmas...


----------



## Cluster (11 Dez 2013 às 00:02)

Aparentemente os 2 pontões do porto de Machico já rebentaram 
fonte: http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/420971-cerca-de-40-barcos-em-risco-no-porto-de-machico


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Dez 2013 às 00:10)

Regresso agora à "antena" devido a um corte de energia que durou cerca de 1 hora e 15 minutos, mais coisa, menos coisa...

Continua a chover ininterruptamente, embora com alguns períodos de tréguas. O vento continua forte a muito forte do quadrante de norte com rajadas.

O IPMA retirou o alerta amarelo referente à chuva para o Grupo Central, apesar de continuar a chover de forma muito intensa. Vocês já sabem, o IPMA sempre em cima do acontecimento! 

O tanas! 

Cumps,



Cluster disse:


> Aparentemente os 2 pontões do porto de Machico já rebentaram
> fonte: http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/420971-cerca-de-40-barcos-em-risco-no-porto-de-machico


Ao pessoal da Madeira, com prejuízos materiais podemos todos bem. Pode-se sempre reconstruir.
Preciso aqui é de uma bela poncha bem fresca para aquecer...


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2013 às 00:34)

48,6mm na última hora no Arieiro. Com vento médio de 91,4km/h.
Que tempestade que deve estar por lá.







Em 3 horas, o Arieiro acumulou 100,7mm.
No mesmo período, São Vicente *72,5mm* e Santana 59,7mm.

Muita chuva nas vertentes norte da ilha.


----------



## marco_antonio (11 Dez 2013 às 00:40)

e ainda falta chover muito ao que parece


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Dez 2013 às 00:42)

*Muita atenção aos condutores que circularem na Estrada Regional 1 - 1ª, na freguesia da Feteira. Encontram-se fios eléctricos caídos na estrada.*






A foto representa o respectivo trajecto.

Cumps,


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2013 às 00:42)

Parece estar agora a chover com intensidade no Funchal.
E a ribeira já parece ir cheia:






No Lido, o mar não está para brincadeiras:


----------



## LMCG (11 Dez 2013 às 00:51)

Boas pessoal,

Vento em alguns PE's da EDA durante as últimas 2h:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 61 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 108 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico ? km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge ? km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 90 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em *São Miguel 108 km/h*  (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 104 km/h (máx 5 torres).

PS: Não tenho acesso aos dados do Pico e São Jorge desde as 9h30.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Dez 2013 às 00:52)

Boa noite!

Está uma ventania aqui em São Miguel há muito tempo... 

Kamikaze, não me admira nada que isso tenha acontecido. Está mesmo muito vento...




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## pumabr (11 Dez 2013 às 00:56)

Há um site espanhol em que se pode escolher diversas imagens de satélite, eu tinha isto gravado por aqui mas não sei onde o pus...alguém sabe qual era? As imagens de satélite apareciam com animação ao longo do tempo.


----------



## LMCG (11 Dez 2013 às 01:00)

Boas pessoal,

Pelas minhas contas, a velocidade média (10minutos) do vento, medida à altura de 10 metros do solo (para podermos comparar com as estações do IPMA), na zona dos Graminhais ronda agora os 90 km/h... estamos quase a chegar aos 104 km/h medidos à pouco no Pico do Areeiro na Madeira.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Dez 2013 às 01:09)

pumabr disse:


> Há um site espanhol em que se pode escolher diversas imagens de satélite, eu tinha isto gravado por aqui mas não sei onde o pus...alguém sabe qual era? As imagens de satélite apareciam com animação ao longo do tempo.



Chicas-calientes.es? 

Agora a sério, será o AEMET?

P.S. - Acabei de descobrir que aquele site existe mesmo...
Agora tenho de voltar para lá porque estou a descobrir mais umas coisas sobre humidade relativa.


----------



## LMCG (11 Dez 2013 às 01:12)

Acabamos de ter uma rajada de 115,2 Km/h no PE de Santa Maria.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Dez 2013 às 01:14)

Impressionante os valores de precipitação e intensidade do vento no Areeiro, deve estar algo de meter medo por lá. 

Este mesmo local já conta com *125,4 mm* desde as 20h UTC.


----------



## pumabr (11 Dez 2013 às 01:19)

Kamikaze disse:


> Chicas-calientes.es?
> 
> Agora a sério, será o AEMET?
> 
> ...



Não, ainda é outro...tinha um nome específico e não uma sigla. O mapa mostrava até as Canárias, logo dava para ver a Madeira e os Açores!

Cuidado com os índices de saturação


----------



## hfernandes (11 Dez 2013 às 01:20)

A bóia do Funchal do Instituto Hidrográfico registou até à hora do último registo (17h38) uma altura máxima de 7,2 metros.


----------



## LMCG (11 Dez 2013 às 01:35)

hfernandes disse:


> A bóia do Funchal do Instituto Hidrográfico registou até à hora do último registo (17h38) uma altura máxima de 7,2 metros.



Por aqui o mar também está um bocadinho agitado, a bóia do Faial registou por volta das 18h00 11,5m e a de Ponta Delgada tem andado a rondar os 7m.


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Dez 2013 às 01:36)

pumabr disse:


> Não, ainda é outro...tinha um nome específico e não uma sigla. O mapa mostrava até as Canárias, logo dava para ver a Madeira e os Açores!
> 
> Cuidado com os índices de saturação



Para imagens de satélite, normalmente, uso o Eumetsat (http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/), o http://www.nwcsaf.org/ para consultar o seviri e o imapweather.com/fullscreen para ter informações dos satélites americanos, mas estes últimos já não apanham a Madeira ou o Continente português.


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2013 às 01:37)

*Aviso de situação particularmente perigosa*







A frente fria aproxima-se da RAM.
Uma linha de convergência pré frontal mantem-se activa entre as CN e a RAM.

A analise do ASCAT pela 0102UTC indica circulação de SSE com 30-40kts de vento médio no sector da convergência pré frontal.
Dados de superfície indicam vento forte nos níveis médios/baixos e uma massa de ar tropical com dew 18-19ºC.

Os produtos da EUMETSAT indicam uma circulação forte de SW nos níveis altos associado ao core do jet polar, que neste momento se posiciona sobre a frente fria a oeste da RAM.
A frente tem mostrado sinais de activação convectiva, e ao que tudo indica á medida que esta se desloca para leste deverá beneficiar de um ambiente de forte forçamento dinâmico ( crescente convergência á sfc + div em altura) e crescente instabilidade vertical, sendo de esperar reactivação explosiva de núcleos convectivos profundos num ambiente de  shear moderado e circulação vigorosa em todos os níveis.

*Por estes motivos é lançado um aviso de situação particularmente perigosa, nomeadamente ao nível da possibilidade de rajadas da ordem dos 130km.h, precipitação entre 50-100mm/h e em menor grau tornados até ás 0530h *


----------



## Cluster (11 Dez 2013 às 01:40)

Hfernandes podias dizer onde viste o registo de 150km/h de rajada na estação da Ponta do Pargo? Estou aqui a tentar encontra-la mas às cegas.


----------



## fablept (11 Dez 2013 às 01:57)

LMCG disse:


> Por aqui o mar também está um bocadinho agitado, a bóia do Faial registou por volta das 18h00 11,5m e a de Ponta Delgada tem andado a rondar os 7m.



E mais uma vez não há alerta para o estado do mar. Mas actualizaram o aviso de precipitação para laranja no grupo oriental.


----------



## LMCG (11 Dez 2013 às 02:09)

Vento médio de 10 minutos no PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel:

32 m/s = 115,2 km/h


----------



## LMCG (11 Dez 2013 às 02:13)

Registo também uma rajada de 118 km/h no PE do Faial enquanto que no PE de Santa Maria as rajadas máximas rondam agora os *126 km/h*.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Dez 2013 às 03:14)

Durante a madrugada e manhã, a previsão aponta para vento forte a muito forte nos Grupos Central e Oriental e precipitação pontualmente forte para os mesmos grupos. 

Por essa razão,  os dois grupos encontram-se sob avisos de vento e de precipitação. Vigora um *Aviso Laranja* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação por vezes forte e um Aviso Amarelo para o Grupo Central devido ao mesmo parâmetro. Quanto ao vento, vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os dois grupos devido a velocidade média, podendo chegar aos 75 km/h e a rajada máxima, podendo atingir os 100 km/h .


*GRUPO OCIDENTAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas, tornando-se encoberto.
Períodos de chuva a partir da noite.
Vento norte muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h) com rajadas até 80
km/h, rodando para sudoeste e soprando temporariamente moderado
(20/30 km/h).


*GRUPO CENTRAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas, tornando-se encoberto.
*Aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manha*, e períodos de chuva para
noite nas ilhas Faial, Pico e S. Jorge.
*Vento norte FORTE a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas até 100
km/h durante a madrugada*,
diminuindo de intensidade ao longo do dia, tornando-se moderado a
fresco (20/40 km/h) e rodando para sudoeste.


*GRUPO ORIENTAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
*Aguaceiros, que durante a madrugada poderão ser FORTES e
acompanhados de trovoada*.
*Vento norte FORTE a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas até 100
km/h*, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade e tornando-se
moderado (20/30 km/h) de oeste para o fim da tarde.






> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 146/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## dASk (11 Dez 2013 às 03:23)

Para quem queria imagens de satélite animadas este site é muito bom, mas não sei se é mesmo isto que querem http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## Afgdr (11 Dez 2013 às 03:30)

Por aqui chove e o vento sopra forte, por vezes muito forte, com rajadas fortes.

Parece que há algumas ocorrências um pouco por toda a ilha. Segundo o Facebook da MyTopFM, há "chapas e bocados de madeira a voar na Estrada Regional Fenais da Luz" e uma via parcialmente obstruída no "cruzamento entre Batalha Golf e Arrebentão" devido à queda de uma árvore, informações fornecidas por um ouvinte da rádio. Na Estrada Regional Ribeira Grande-Ponta Delgada há também a registar uma queda de árvore, "a tapar quase toda a via".



> Na freguesia de Santa Bárbara, na estrada municipal 515 – estrada que liga aquela freguesia do concelho da Ribeira Grande à Chã do Rego de Água pelo caminho antigo, há a registar a ocorrência de uma derrocada devido à chuva que caiu nas últimas horas.
> 
> O trânsito por aquela via fica temporariamente interrompido até reavaliação das condições de segurança por parte da Proteção Civil e dos Serviços Operacionais da Câmara Municipal da Ribeira Grande.
> 
> É previsível que a estrada seja reaberta ao trânsito ao longo desta quarta-feira, dia 11 de dezembro. É recomendado aos automobilistas, por questões de segurança, que evitem circular na zona e que procurem, por isso, vias alternativas.



Facebook da Câmara Municipal da Ribeira Grande


----------



## CptRena (11 Dez 2013 às 11:57)

pumabr disse:


> Há um site espanhol em que se pode escolher diversas imagens de satélite, eu tinha isto gravado por aqui mas não sei onde o pus...alguém sabe qual era? As imagens de satélite apareciam com animação ao longo do tempo.





pumabr disse:


> Não, ainda é outro...tinha um nome específico e não uma sigla. O mapa mostrava até as Canárias, logo dava para ver a Madeira e os Açores!
> 
> Cuidado com os índices de saturação



Será o meteogalicia?
http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/satelite/sateliteIndex.action


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2013 às 12:44)

> O mau tempo provocou uma vítima mortal na Madeira. Esta manhã, no porto de recreio de Machico, um funcionário da autarquia, de 43 anos, tentava reforçar a amarração de uma embarcação municipal quando foi surpreendido por uma vaga e atirado ao mar. O homem foi resgatado por um pescador, esteve a ser reanimado durante algum tempo pela equipa medica que se deslocou ao local mas acabou por morrer.



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2013/12/11/mau-tempo-na-madeira-causa-uma-vitima-mortal


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2013 às 12:50)

Já dá para ver bastante neve na montanha do Pico:


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2013 às 13:04)

Sobre a Madeira:



> *Várias estradas encerradas ou condicionadas na Madeira*
> 
> 
> Mais de uma dezena de estradas na Madeira estão encerradas ou condicionadas à circulação automóvel devido a problemas relacionados com o mau tempo que assolou a região.
> ...



Jornal de Noticias 



> *Porto do Funchal bastante danificado pelo temporal*
> 
> 
> O porto do Funchal sofreu "muitos estragos" ao nível de várias estruturas, casos de eletricidade, tubos de abastecimento de combustível, sistema informático ou zonas de embarque de passageiros, devido à chuva, vento e agitação marítima fortes. Registou-se ainda o afundamento de mais de duas dezenas de embarcações nos concelhos de Santa Cruz, Machico, Funchal e Calheta.
> ...


Jornal de Noticias


----------



## fablept (11 Dez 2013 às 13:31)

> O mau tempo que se regista no arquipélago provocou uma derrocada na ilha de São Miguel, ferindo um motociclista, e quedas de árvores em outras quatro ilhas, disse fonte da Proteção Civil regional.
> 
> 
> A mesma fonte adiantou à Lusa que a derrocada em S. Miguel aconteceu na noite de terça-feira, "no troço de ligação de Santa Bárbara da Ribeira Grande ao concelho de Lagoa e um motociclista que estava a circular na zona foi atingido por pedras", acrescentando que a estrada "já está desobstruída, mas interdita ao trânsito para avaliação pelo serviço municipal de proteção civil". O homem atingido pelas pedras foi encaminhado para o hospital de Ponta Delgada.
> ...



Fonte: Acoriano Oriental


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2013 às 13:52)

*149 km/h* de rajada máxima ontem na Calheta.





41,4 m/s = 149,04 km/h


----------



## pumabr (11 Dez 2013 às 15:20)

dASk disse:


> Para quem queria imagens de satélite animadas este site é muito bom, mas não sei se é mesmo isto que querem http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


Não conhecia esse site, até é uma das melhores animações que já vi. Pena é que as nossas ilhas estejam no canto e algumas nem se vê...



CptRena disse:


> Será o meteogalicia?
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/satelite/sateliteIndex.action


Perfeito, era mesmo esse! Thanks ;-)

Sobre a Madeira, de facto a Marina do Funchal está cheia de destroços...e um navio de cruzeiro que estava aqui atracado ficou com o casco danificado na pintura...
http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/...vio-aidablu-que-esta-a-embater-contra-o-molhe


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Dez 2013 às 15:31)

MSantos disse:


> > O mau tempo provocou uma vítima mortal na Madeira. Esta manhã, no porto de recreio de Machico, um funcionário da autarquia, de 43 anos, tentava reforçar a amarração de uma embarcação municipal quando foi surpreendido por uma vaga e atirado ao mar. O homem foi resgatado por um pescador, esteve a ser reanimado durante algum tempo pela equipa medica que se deslocou ao local mas acabou por morrer.
> 
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2013/12/11/mau-tempo-na-madeira-causa-uma-vitima-mortal



Isto é que não. 

Quanto ao resto, tudo se resolve.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Dez 2013 às 15:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> *149 km/h* de rajada máxima ontem na Calheta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas pessoal.
Mas na informação do site, a unidade utilizada é em Km/h.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Dez 2013 às 16:00)

AnDré disse:


> Já dá para ver bastante neve na montanha do Pico:



Também era interessante se existisse acesso a dados do pico.
Existe por lá alguma estação? Qual será a estação a maior altitude pelos açores?!


----------



## Cluster (11 Dez 2013 às 16:15)

Aparentemente ontem choveu mais de 190mm na estação no pico do Areeiro.


----------



## fablept (11 Dez 2013 às 19:03)

Sanxito disse:


> Também era interessante se existisse acesso a dados do pico.
> Existe por lá alguma estação? Qual será a estação a maior altitude pelos açores?!



Existe uma estação instalada no topo da montanha do Pico, mas não sei se há recepção de dados.
http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~reh/pico/


----------



## Lousano (11 Dez 2013 às 19:07)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Mas na informação do site, a unidade utilizada é em Km/h.



É isso mesmo, a intensidade média diária e a intensidade máxima na média de um período de 10 minutos, sempre em km/h.


----------



## Azorean (11 Dez 2013 às 19:26)

fablept disse:


> Existe uma estação instalada no topo da montanha do Pico, mas não sei se há recepção de dados.
> http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~reh/pico/



Há anos eles actualizavam os dados, mas depois deixaram de o fazer. Mas penso que continua a funcionar. Em termos de mínima ablosuta, uma espanhola que estava lá uma vez disse-nos que não passava dos -5ºC. 



AnDré disse:


> Já dá para ver bastante neve na montanha do Pico:



Belo nevão! Deve ser o primeiro de jeito este inverno. As primeiras neves podem ocorrer no início de Outubro, mas coisa pouca.


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Dez 2013 às 19:29)

Lousano disse:


> Sanxito disse:
> 
> 
> > Boas pessoal.
> ...



Estão a fazer alguma confusão, dado que o sinal de "Km/h" no quadro induz em erro, que eu próprio incorri durante algum tempo até ver a explicação abaixo.

Passo a demonstrar:





Cito: 





> *Valor Máximo (rajada) Diário da Intensidade do vento registada a 6 metros de altura (m/s).*


Ou seja: *m/s = metros por segundo*

Cumps,


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2013 às 19:33)

Sim, é em m/s. Os valores da Madeira nem fariam sentido, se a rajada máxima tivesse sido 41 km/h enquanto houve médias até superiores a 60 km/h. 
Aliás, acho que as estações por defeito medem em m/s, penso que é regra da OMM.


----------



## LMCG (11 Dez 2013 às 19:40)

Boas pessoal,

Tivemos danos no PE dos *Graminhais * esta noite, nomeadamente a porta da subestação 

Quanto ao *vento médio (10 minutos) este rondou os 130 km/h* desde as 4h00 até às 8h00 da manhã  com *rajadas na casa dos 150/160 Km/h*...

Em Santa Maria as rajadas rondaram os 130 km/h...

Ter em atenção que o PE de Santa Maria está 700m mais baixo que o PE dos Graminhais.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2013 às 23:41)

Ola a todos ... Primeiro que tudo lamentar a vítima mortal no Arquipélago da Madeira e deixar aqui as mais profundas condolências à família deste homem ... 

Por aqui na Terceira felizmente as coisas estão muito mais calmas que nos últimos dias e parou de chover um bocadinho estando um dia frio mas normal ...  

Saudações Açorianas ...


----------



## Afgdr (12 Dez 2013 às 00:22)

Boa noite!

Antes de mais, envio os meus sentimentos aos próximos do homem que faleceu hoje na Madeira aquando do mau tempo. Infelizmente, o Homem ainda não consegue controlar a força da Natureza. 

Está uma noite fria. 

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente com alguma/muita nebulosidade, com períodos de pouca nebulosidade e sol a partir da tarde. Caíram alguns aguaceiros para o final da tarde e o vento soprou durante o dia ainda com alguma intensidade, com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Temperatura: 10ºC



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## LMCG (12 Dez 2013 às 15:15)

Boas pessoal,

Não tenho tido tempo por isso para já fica aqui os dados de vento médio e máximo de 10minutos, relativo à torre 1 do PE dos Graminhais durante a noite de terça para quarta-feira.

Logo à noite disponibilizo os dados das outras 9 torres.

Já agora esta apanhou uma rajada de *174,2 Km/h* 

Se tiverem sugestões ou pedidos digam.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (12 Dez 2013 às 16:35)

LMCG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Não tenho tido tempo por isso para já fica aqui os dados de vento médio e máximo de 10minutos, relativo à torre 1 do PE dos Graminhais durante a noite de terça para quarta-feira.
> 
> ...





Boas Luís. E se eu te disser que nessa noite o meu carro quase que guindou pela falésia do Lombo Gordo abaixo acreditas? Foi um susto que nunca mais vou esquecer. 

Ia da Pedreira para a Água Retorta quando de repente acendeu-se do nada uma ventania louca vinda n sei de onde. O vento estava de norte muito forte, arrastou o meu carro na estrada, e tive de travar a fundo, e como o chão estava alagado da chuva com muitas folhagens, por pouco batia na parede de protecção da falésia, e estou falando de uma altura que desce na vertical uns 500 metros de altitude até ao nível do mar. 

Tive de me acalmar no carro uns 15 min pk n estava em condições de conduzir. A viagem da Pedreira até Água Retorta (pra quem conhece o caminho tortuoso) foi péssima, àrvores caídas e algumas grotas cheias de água que desaguavam pedra e lameiro para a estrada. Havia zonas que era quase impossível passar, parava o carro e tirava as pedras do caminho. Podes imaginar as vezes que tive de parar na estrada à custa disso... Atrás de mim tinha um outro carro mas ele voltou para trás e eu fui em frente. Cheguei a Água Retorta mais morto que vivo, mas cheguei. 

Acredito piamente nesses 174 km/h de rajada porque à altitude que eu estava eram mesmo ventos com força de furacão, e se a essa altitude estava assim, bem posso imaginar como andavam as rajadas no Pico da Vara bem mais acima.

Um conselho: Não queiram passar pelo mesmo porque é de morrer


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Dez 2013 às 18:20)

Bem Azor que susto grande ... Ainda bem que nada de mais grave se passou ... São ventos muito fortes pelos dados que aqui exibiram ... Ventos de Furacão mesmo ...

Por aqui a manhã foi marcada por muita chuva mas agora para a tarde e fim do dia as coisas melhoraram e o tempo está com boas abertas ...


----------



## LMCG (12 Dez 2013 às 20:04)

Azor disse:


> Acredito piamente nesses 174 km/h de rajada porque à altitude que eu estava eram mesmo ventos com força de furacão, e se a essa altitude estava assim, bem posso imaginar como andavam as rajadas no Pico da Vara bem mais acima.



Tens de ter cuidado Azor, já percebi que aproveitas para "ver como estão as coisas" nestes dias de temporal... olha que eu já apanhei um susto de morte e estou menos aventureiro. Ainda bem que não tiveste nenhum acidente.

Chamo no entanto à atenção que estes 174,2 km/h são medidos a 55m de altura em relação ao solo... para podermos comparar com os valores do IPMA que são medidos a 6m? 10m? temos de corrigir usando a fórmula:

V(z2)/V(z1)=(z2/z1)^z

em que z2 é a altura do anemômetro em relação ao chão, neste caso aprox. 55m, z1 é a altura dos dados do IPMA, digamos 6m, V(z2) são os nossos 174,2km/h e V(z1) é a velocidade que queremos calcular, neste caso aos 6m... z é o "wind shear exponent" que não sei calcular mas que a literatura entendida diz que se pode aproximar de 1/7 ou seja 0,1429.

Posto isto o vento a 6m no PE dos Graminhais atingiu os:

174,2/V(z1)=(55/6)^0,1429 <=> V(z1) = 127 km/h

que é bem abaixo dos 149 km/h medidos pelo IPMA na ilha da Madeia...

De qualquer forma estes 127 km/h "oficiais" ou "IPMA conformes" são muito perigosos sem dúvida.

PS: Já agora o antigo record deste parque, no valor de 152 km/h, datava do dia 20/08/2012... Furação Gordon lembram-se?

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azorean (12 Dez 2013 às 20:08)

Vídeo de Renato Goulart, na sua subida ao Pico de ontem!


----------



## LMCG (12 Dez 2013 às 21:00)

Caros entendidos disto,

*O IPMA mede o vento aos 6m e/ou aos 10m?*

Na sua página no resumo horário diz:

"Vento - Rumo e intensidade do vento registada a 10 metros de altura, média dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora."

enquanto que no resumo diário diz:

"Valor Máximo (rajada) Diário da Intensidade do vento registada a 6 metros de altura (m/s)."


É que se medem aos 10m então a rajada de 174,2 km/h dos Graminhais medida a 55m quando convertida para os 10m passa a  136,5 km/h...


----------



## Azor (12 Dez 2013 às 23:09)

LMCG disse:


> Caros entendidos disto,
> 
> *O IPMA mede o vento aos 6m e/ou aos 10m?*
> 
> ...




Luís, acho que se vivesse nos E.U.A. vivia só pra isso, sempre à espreita de apanhar um bom tornado kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 

Mas sim foi bastante perigoso. Eu até nem medi bem o perigo onde estava. Em casa depois é que me apercebi bem da perigosidade que estive exposto, mas pronto, foi a adrenalina que me fez correr por gosto. Só n contei foi com aquele vento ciclónico. Apanhou me de surpresa. Por instinto e experiência sabia que estava lidando com rajadas superiores a 100 km/h. Não sabia era o quanto.
Fui à caça da neve/granizo, e apanhei foi com um ciclone repentino em cima de mim.

Que venha o próximo lol


----------



## Azor (12 Dez 2013 às 23:14)

LMCG disse:


> Caros entendidos disto,
> 
> *O IPMA mede o vento aos 6m e/ou aos 10m?*
> 
> ...



Esses valores também me fazem uma certa confusão. 

Será que a Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores também se baseia nesses mesmos critérios?


----------



## Cluster (13 Dez 2013 às 00:19)

Azor és um maluco, a situação que se passou tanto na ilha da Madeira como nos Açores foi bastante perigosa, ainda bem que não te aconteceu nada.


----------



## Azor (13 Dez 2013 às 00:27)

Cluster disse:


> Azor és um maluco, a situação que se passou tanto na ilha da Madeira como nos Açores foi bastante perigosa, ainda bem que não te aconteceu nada.



Cluster, se estivesse estado aí também, fazia te a perna e vinhas comigo  kkkkkkk  Não é todos os dias que tal acontece por isso há que vivê-las de perto . felizmente foi só o susto. 

Abraço my friend


----------



## Cluster (13 Dez 2013 às 00:52)

Provavelmente teria ido:P, estou em Lisboa durante o resto do ano, só em férias e outras ocasiões vou à ilha Um abraço e obrigado pelo convite. 

Ps: não se avizinha nada de especial para os próximos dias?


----------



## Afgdr (13 Dez 2013 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde. Choveu durante o dia, sendo que a chuva caiu por vezes forte.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## LMCG (13 Dez 2013 às 01:46)

LMCG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Não tenho tido tempo por isso para já fica aqui os dados de vento médio e máximo de 10minutos, relativo à torre 1 do PE dos Graminhais durante a noite de terça para quarta-feira.
> 
> ...



Boas pessoal,

Conforme prometido passo a indicar os novos records, por torre, do vento médio e máximo de 10minutos, no PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel:

Torre 1 - média 134,6 km/h *máxima 174,2 km/h*
Torre 2 - média 131,4 km/h máxima 169,9 km/h
Torre 3 - média 130,7 km/h máxima 157,7 km/h
Torre 4 - média 124,6 km/h máxima 157,0 km/h
Torre 5 - média 125,6 km/h máxima 157,3 km/h
Torre 6 - média 119,9 km/h máxima 158,8 km/h
Torre 7 - média 127,8 km/h máxima 157,0 km/h
Torre 8 - média 118,8 km/h máxima 151,6 km/h
Torre 9 - média 124,9 km/h máxima 155,5 km/h
Torre 10 - *média 137,5 km/h* máxima 167,0 km/h

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (13 Dez 2013 às 02:09)

Cluster disse:


> Provavelmente teria ido:P, estou em Lisboa durante o resto do ano, só em férias e outras ocasiões vou à ilha Um abraço e obrigado pelo convite.
> 
> Ps: não se avizinha nada de especial para os próximos dias?



Nada de especial... tirando talvez um pouco de vento na terça-feira no grupo ocidental... vê no WindGuru.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Temperatura: 18ºC

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto e caíram alguns aguaceiros na madrugada/início da manhã.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado, com abertas.



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2013 às 20:47)

Ola a todos ... Dizer que caiu um aguaceiro há poucos minutos aqui em Angra mas o dia esteve tranquilo ... Um abraço e bom fim de semana ...


----------



## Afgdr (17 Dez 2013 às 00:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado. Ontem, o céu apresentou-se também pouco nublado, tendo chovido durante a madrugada e manhã.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## LMCG (17 Dez 2013 às 01:12)

Está fresco aqui por Ponta Delgada... 9ºC


----------



## Art-J (18 Dez 2013 às 06:52)

LMCG disse:


> Está fresco aqui por Ponta Delgada... 9ºC



Acho que a última vez que a temperatura no Funchal baixou dos 10ºC foi em 2011. Este ano a mínima absoluta foi de 13ºC se não me engano. E como as coisas estão não me parece que até o fim do ano baixe disso..

(Lido, Funchal)


----------



## Afgdr (19 Dez 2013 às 00:40)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto e neblina/nevoeiro nas terras altas.



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## LMCG (19 Dez 2013 às 20:46)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 61 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 72 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 54 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 47 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 43 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 63 km/h  (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 32 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Curioso, por Santa Maria o vento esteve a calmíssimo (32km/h), enquanto por São Miguel tivemos rajadas acima dos 80km/h... 


Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Dez 2013 às 11:14)

Bom dia!
Hoje aqui pelo concelho de Lagoa, mais concretamente na Ribeira Chã, céu muito nublado e chuvisco, a temperatura está amena a rondar os 17ºC


----------



## Afgdr (21 Dez 2013 às 23:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 13ºC

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se com alguma/muita nebulosidade, com boas abertas.

Ontem, caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manhã e fez sol para a tarde.



Continuação de um bom sábado. *Um bom Inverno a todos!*


----------



## Afgdr (22 Dez 2013 às 02:23)

O IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores publicou há poucas horas a previsão para o Natal, no seu Facebook.




> *PREVISÃO ESPECIAL DE NATAL PARA OS AÇORES:*
> 
> No período de 22 a 24 de dezembro o tempo será condicionado pelo intenso fluxo zonal associado à frente polar localizada a norte dos Açores. O vento soprará de oeste/sudoeste em geral fresco a forte com rajadas até 75 km/h na parte ocidental e moderado a muito fresco rajadas até 60 km/h na parte oriental do Arquipélago.
> Esperam-se boas abertas no domingo mas, em geral o céu estará muito nublado entre segunda e terça feira. Espera-se alguma precipitação geralmente fraca sob a forma de aguaceiros que serão mais frequentes na terça-feira.
> ...


----------



## Azor (22 Dez 2013 às 15:14)

Afgdr disse:


> O IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores publicou há poucas horas a previsão para o Natal, no seu Facebook.



Intenso fluxo zonal associado à frente polar?  Hummm muito interessante. 

Eu só vejo anticiclone infinito e a Circulação Zonal passando toda a norte do arquipélago 

Whatever!
Este mês de Dezembro a meu ver já tem os dias contados, e pelo andar da carroça a mesma situação segue em Janeiro. Inverno que é bom nem tão cedo.

*Bom Verão *a todos e umas Boas Festas


----------



## Art-J (23 Dez 2013 às 12:05)

Bem, os últimos dois dias na Madeira foram frescos (na costa sul mínimas de 14/15 e máximas de 20/21) mas segundo as actuais previsões do IPMA, o vento está a rodar e soprará de oeste/sudoeste o que significa muita umidade e calor. 

Para o dia de Natal estão a prever 16/24 para o Funchal.. se assim for ali a estação do Lido e da Ponta do Sol devem registar qualquer coisa entre 25 e 30 penso eu.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Dez 2013 às 23:40)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde. Caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos no final da tarde.

Ontem, o dia começou com céu quase limpo, tendo aumentado de nebulosidade ao longo do dia.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira. *Boas Festas!*


----------



## Afgdr (24 Dez 2013 às 19:09)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, o céu esteve encoberto todo o dia.



*Um Feliz Natal a todos!*


----------



## Hazores (25 Dez 2013 às 15:28)

Céu cinzento, algum vento e um pouco de frio é assim que está pela zona oeste da ilha terceira este dia da Natal

Boas Festas a todos!


----------



## Art-J (25 Dez 2013 às 16:15)

O Dia de Natal está ventoso, pelo menos aqui na costa sul. Vento a variar de sudoeste a noroeste. No Funchal céu pouco nublado.

A noite foi quente (mínima de cerca de 18ºC) e a máxima no Funchal anda pelos 22-23ºC. Nas zonas altas está mais quente. Na costa Norte, em São Vicente, a temperatura vai nos 24ºC e a subir.

Bom Natal.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Dez 2013 às 00:48)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o dia foi marcado por chuvisco e chuva fraca.



*Espero que tenham tido uma boa consoada e um bom dia de Natal.* Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Dez 2013 às 23:31)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, o céu esteve encoberto, com abertas. Caíram alguns aguaceiros no final da tarde.

As últimas atualizações do GFS indicam a possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas na sexta e no sábado. Poderá nevar, então, nos pontos mais altos de São Miguel, da Terceira, do Faial, de São Jorge e das Flores e talvez do Corvo e nevará na Montanha do Pico. Em Santa Maria e na Graciosa, não ocorrerá queda de neve nos seus pontos mais altos devido à baixa altitude dos mesmos.

*GFS (Saída das 18h) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*
São Miguel - 1050 m (O ponto mais alto situa-se no Pico da Vara. Altitude: 1105 m)
Santa Maria - 1150 m (O ponto mais alto situa-se no Pico Alto. Altitude: 587 m)
Terceira - 950 m (O ponto mais alto situa-se na Serra de Santa Bárbara. Altitude: 1022 m)
Graciosa - 900 m (O  ponto mais alto situa-se na Caldeira. Altitude: 405 m)
Faial - 950 m (O ponto mais alto situa-se no Morro do Cabeço Gordo. Altitude: 1043 m)
Pico - 950 m (O ponto mais alto situa-se na Montanha do Pico. Altitude: 2351 m)
São Jorge - 950 m (O ponto mais alto situa-se no Pico da Esperança. Altitude: 1053 m)
Flores - 750 m (O ponto mais alto situa-se no Morro Alto. Altitude: 911 m)
Corvo - 750 m (O ponto mais alto situa-se no zona do Estrelinho. Altitude: 720 m)




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Dez 2013 às 03:11)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Dez 2013 às 10:52)

Bom dia! Por aqui dia frio com céu muito nublado e abertas. Vão caindo de vez enquanto alguns aguaceiros fracos. Temperatura a rondar os 12ºC


----------



## Afgdr (28 Dez 2013 às 00:59)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 10ºC

Hoje, o céu esteve muito nublado, com boas abertas. Caíram alguns aguaceiros no final do dia.



Um bom fim-de-semana a todos.


----------



## Hazores (28 Dez 2013 às 23:23)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de inverno que se aproxima Vento e chuva para o arquipélago dos Açores. O IPMA já colocou dois grupos em alerta laranja relativamente à precipitação.

Não conheço este site http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/azores-index.html mas refere que o grupo central será o mais afectado, agurademos....


----------



## Afgdr (29 Dez 2013 às 01:48)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fresco com tendência a aumentar de intensidade.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se com alguma/muita nebulosidade, com boas abertas.

Vigora um *Aviso Laranja* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental  devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e um *Aviso Amarelo* para todo o arquipélago devido a vento forte a muito forte com rajadas fortes, que podem atingir os 100 km/h.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 150/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), emitiu o seguinte aviso: *A passagem de uma superfície frontal fria deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo entre as madrugadas de domingo e de segunda-feira, com precipitação intensa e vento forte*. Assim emite-se:
> 
> ...




























Um bom domingo a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Dez 2013 às 01:53)

O IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores publicou há uns minutos uma atualização da previsão do tempo até ao final do ano.




> *PREVISÃO ESPECIAL PARA O FINAL DE ANO:*
> 
> Neste domingo dia 29 e, devido à passagem duma superfície frontal fria de actividade moderada a forte, haverá um agravamento das condições meteorológicas em todo o Arquipélago dos Açores, com céu muito nublado, precipitação por vezes forte e com vento soprando de sudoeste forte com rajadas até 100 km/h gradualmente rodando para noroeste e tornando-se moderado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (29 Dez 2013 às 02:19)

O IPMA tem falhado muito nas questões dos avisos meteorológicos.

Ontem, a Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada registou *6,4ºC* de mínima. Segundo os critérios, deveria ter sido lançado um *Aviso Amarelo* devido a temperatura mínima baixa. 

Hoje, o vento soprará forte a muito forte com rajadas até 100 km/h em todo o arquipélago e a precipitação será forte. O IPMA lançou um Aviso Laranja para os Grupos Ocidental e Central e um Aviso Amarelo para o Grupo Oriental relativos a precipitação pontualmente forte mas só lançou um Aviso Amarelo para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a vento forte a muito forte com rajadas, não colocando qualquer aviso relativo a este parâmetro para o Grupo Oriental. De acordo com os critérios e com as previsões, deveria vigorar para o Grupo Oriental um *Aviso Amarelo* relativo a vento.

Por outro lado, os avisos deveriam ser especificados, apresentando mais detalhes relativamente ao parâmetro em questão. Normalmente, não costumam dizer qual será a intensidade do vento nos seus avisos nem referem quais serão as ilhas mais afetadas, tendo em conta que os grupos são formados por duas ou mais ilhas.

Já no Verão, aconteceu a mesma coisa com as temperaturas máximas, que ultrapassaram várias vezes os 28ºC, sendo que deveriam ter sido lançados Avisos Amarelos e Laranjas relativamente a temperaturas máximas elevadas.

Não sei se têm reparado nisso, mas cada vez mais vejo estes tipos de erros.


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 04:46)

Afgdr disse:


> O IPMA tem falhado muito nas questões dos avisos meteorológicos.
> 
> Ontem, a Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada registou *6,4ºC* de mínima. Segundo os critérios, deveria ter sido lançado um *Aviso Amarelo* devido a temperatura mínima baixa.
> 
> ...



Erros? LOL

São erros, atrás de erros feitos a pontapé sem dó nem piedade! Já começamos a ficar FARTOS de tanta falta de credibilidade. Não sabem ler cartas? 

Os Avisos de mau tempo para os Açores, quer em relação ao vento, intensidade da precipitação, e acima de tudo TEMPERATURA, precisam ser melhor trabalhados. Bolas, se nem com *6 ºC *sabem emitir um aviso ao nível de temperatura para os Açores, então mas que raio anda esta gente a fazer ali caraças? Se é a ocupar postos de trabalho em vão, então por favor tenham vergonha na cara e deixem quem os possam levar mais a sério. Rigor e profissionalismo são atributos que não existem no IPMA. 

Pois é e o Verão foi apenas mais um entre outros tantos exemplos. 

Se é este serviço que serve a RAA eu sinceramente tenho imensa vergonha.

Já nem faço caso dos avisos por eles lançados. Pura perca de tempo. Se formos esperar pelas previsões deles morremos todos à fome. 

Pela minha zona sigo com vento forte com rajadas e já começou a pingar mas parou.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Dez 2013 às 04:56)

Azor, vê isto agora... 

Mandei a seguinte mensagem via Facebook ao IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores:




> Boa noite!
> Gostaria de vos alertar para o facto de que, de acordo com os critérios, o Grupo Oriental deveria estar sob Aviso Amarelo devido a vento, quer relativamente à sua velocidade média quer à rajada máxima. Se repararem, só foi lançado um Aviso Amarelo relativo a vento para os Grupos Ocidental e Central.
> Um bom domingo.
> Cumprimentos,
> André




Recebi a seguinte mensagem:




> Boa noite.
> Agradecemos o seu interesse, mas de acordo com as nossas previsões e observações não há de momento motivo para emitir um aviso amarelo de vento para o Grupo Oriental.
> Caso se verifique pelo menos uma dessas duas condições poderemos emitir um aviso em conformidade.
> Um bom domingo também para si.




Voltei a responder:




> Gostaria então que me esclarecessem uma dúvida: rajadas até 90 km/h não se enquadram no Aviso Amarelo para vento segundo os critérios?
> Acrescento que por aqui, em São Miguel, o vento sopra com muita intensidade e as rajadas já são fortes.
> Continuação de um bom trabalho.
> Cumprimentos,
> André




Quero ver quais vão ser os argumentos... Sinceramente não percebo que critérios estão a utilizar... Enfim, é isto que temos.


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 04:59)

Afgdr disse:


> Azor, vê isto agora...
> 
> Mandei a seguinte mensagem via Facebook ao IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores:
> 
> ...




Que palhaçada meu Deus! Importas te que partilhe?


----------



## Afgdr (29 Dez 2013 às 05:02)

Azor disse:


> Que palhaçada meu Deus! Importas te que partilhe?



Podes partilhar na boa. 

Realmente, tem piada!


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 05:05)

Afgdr disse:


> Podes partilhar na boa.
> 
> Realmente, tem piada!



Esfrega-lhes isto na cara e já agora faz-lhes lembrar os critérios de avisos por eles estabelecidos ao nível da temperatura 


https://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Dez 2013 às 10:23)

Aqui pela Horta durante toda a noite e ainda continua vento muito forte. Assim a olho penso que por vezes as rajadas passam na boa os 100 km/h.


----------



## Kamikaze (29 Dez 2013 às 11:28)

Para já, na ilha Terceira, sentiram-se umas rajadas valentes pela noite fora, mas neste momento o vento sopra com muito mais intensidade.

De chuva, até agora, nada de relevante a assinalar.

Nota para o estado muito alteroso do mar.

Cumps,


----------



## Art-J (29 Dez 2013 às 11:33)

Aqui na Madeira também é a desgraça que já sabemos. Nos últimos dias até tem tido piada porque se a previsão diz aguaceiros já sei que dá céu limpo e se a previsão diz pouco nublado significa núvens carregadas. Mas para sermos sinceros, penso que fazer previsões para a Madeira é extremamente difícil devido à orografia da ilha.

Quanto aos critérios para emitir alertas na Madeira também parecem-me desajustados. O objectivo de um alerta é alertar para algum perigo. Ora, não me parece que emitir um alerta amarelo cada vez que a temperatura máxima na costa sul atinja os 27 graus seja justificado já que acontece em certas zonas quase 6 meses do ano, faria mais sentido emitirem quando dá tempo leste, o que significa uma baixa enorme da humidade e logo, perigo de incêndio. E o mesmo se refere à temperatura mínima.. para quê um alerta se a temperatura mínima na costa sul atinge os 11ºC a meio da madrugada? São temperaturas completamente inofensivas, o objectivo é as pessoas se lembrarem de levar manga cumprida se forem sair à noite?..


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Dez 2013 às 12:29)

Pela Horta já chove bem


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 13:14)

Art-J disse:


> Aqui na Madeira também é a desgraça que já sabemos. Nos últimos dias até tem tido piada porque se a previsão diz aguaceiros já sei que dá céu limpo e se a previsão diz pouco nublado significa núvens carregadas. Mas para sermos sinceros, penso que fazer previsões para a Madeira é extremamente difícil devido à orografia da ilha.
> 
> Quanto aos critérios para emitir alertas na Madeira também parecem-me desajustados. O objectivo de um alerta é alertar para algum perigo. Ora, não me parece que emitir um alerta amarelo cada vez que a temperatura máxima na costa sul atinja os 27 graus seja justificado já que acontece em certas zonas quase 6 meses do ano, faria mais sentido emitirem quando dá tempo leste, o que significa uma baixa enorme da humidade e logo, perigo de incêndio. E o mesmo se refere à temperatura mínima.. para quê um alerta se a temperatura mínima na costa sul atinge os 11ºC a meio da madrugada? São temperaturas completamente inofensivas, o objectivo é as pessoas se lembrarem de levar manga cumprida se forem sair à noite?..




Olha Art, a m**** é a mesma. O cheiro é que muda!

Tanto na Madeira como para os Açores é extremamente difícil lançar alertas.

A Madeira pela questão da sua orografia e os Açores porque são 9 ilhas espalhadas por um vasto território e cada uma com as suas próprias especificidades em relação à sua orografia. 

Mas só por essas duas razões, já era motivo mais que suficiente para se ter senso e juízo na elaboração de alertas.

O pessoal do Central até sabe que eu tenho razão. Só não falam dessa vez e fazem orelhas moucas, porque sabem que não foi com eles, porque quando for, são logo os primeiros também a criticar o IPMA.

O outro dia com um ciclone subtropical às nossas portas nem mesmo assim nenhum aviso foi emitido para o arquipélago. Ontem foi novamente a palhaçada do costume com a ilha de S. Miguel a registar as mínimas mais baixas, e no entanto nenhum aviso. Isto sem falar na questão do vento e da chuva porque para eles o tempo enfraquece da Terceira ou do Faial em diante como por magia  

Mas quando é ao contrário o tempo a vir do Oriental para o Ocidental, o tempo n enfraquece. Antes pelo contrário, até parece q ganha mais força. UAU!

Oh pá, eu juro, com um serviço destes que rotula grupos e ilhas, não especificando alertas em questão, e ainda por cima são uns arrogantes para a população como se só eles percebessem disto, então esperem aí que eu já venho. Vergonha que tenho! 


Pela ilha de S. Miguel sigo com vento forte que soprou até com rajadas muito fortes durante a madrugada. Nesta altura tende a aumentar mais e já ameaça chuva.
Cumps!


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Dez 2013 às 13:38)

Era colocar S.Miguel em alerta vermelho todo o ano e assim já ficavam todos felizes =)


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 13:44)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Era colocar S.Miguel em alerta vermelho todo o ano e assim já ficavam todos felizes =)



Ó meu caro amigo n se faça de desentendido porque sabe muito bem o que a casa gasta. Se vos tirassem os alertas laranjas e os amarelos aí é que choravam. 

Vocês sao logo os primeiros a virem aqui fazer birra com os vossos queixumes quando se sentem injustiçados, portanto n entendo qual o seu problema dessa vez? 

A questão é que desta vez n foi consigo pk se tivesse sido talvez já estivesse aqui a mostrar a sua indignação.

Pelas cartas que vi, quem n merecia os alertas lançados eram vocês, ou melhor, talvez até merecessem desde que houvesse igualdade e justiça entre grupos.



> Arquipélago dos Açores
> 
> Previsão para domingo, 29.dezembro.2013
> 
> ...



Para bom entendedor, meia palavra basta!


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Dez 2013 às 13:51)

Ó companheiro já denoto há algum tempo que é extremamente bairrista e o grupo oriental é tudo e mais alguma coisa.

Se cai uma chuvita ai começa logo com as desgraças e não sei mais das quantas, se é nos outros grupos é tudo pacífico, enfim...

Já agora diga-me lá onde alguma vez alguém veio cá criticar os avisos lançados pelo ipma?

Só o vejo a sim... enfim, Bairrismo no seu melhor.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Dez 2013 às 13:56)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento muito fresco a forte com rajadas por vezes fortes.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 28/12/2013*

Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo - 10,6ºC
Estação do Aeroporto das Flores - 8,8ºC
Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Ilha do Faial - 9,9ºC
Estação do Aeródromo do Pico - *7,2ºC*
Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa - 7,6ºC
Estação de Angra do Heroísmo - 9,7ºC
Estação das Lajes, Terceira - *7,2ºC*
Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada - *6,3ºC*
Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, Ilha de São Miguel - 7,6ºC
Estação do Nordeste, Ilha de São Miguel - 8,4ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria - 9,6ºC



Um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Dez 2013 às 14:12)

Penso que este tipo de _off-topic_ é desnecessário...

A verdade é que os avisos meteorológicos do IPMA ultimamente têm deixado muito a desejar.


*SEVIRI*

Probabilidade de precipitação moderada










Precipitação convetiva - Rainfall rate


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Dez 2013 às 15:52)

Boas ...

Pela Terceira neste momento mais chuva que vento ao contrário da noite em que tivemos mais vento que chuva ... 

Queria aqui dizer que esta discussão "off-topic" sem qualquer tipo de sentido não prestigia nem este fórum nem as pessoas dos Açores ... Somos um arquipélago constituído por 3 grupos e que felizmente nas horas difíceis pôs sempre o chamado "bairrismo" de lado e ainda bem ... Não venham para aqui desenterrar fantasmas já há muito enterrados porque isso não faz sentido no século XXI ... E com isto não questiono a legitimidade de se criticar o serviço do IPMA seja de que maneira for já que a liberdade de criticar desde que de uma maneira responsável e construtiva é sempre bem vinda ...

Pessoalmente o que quero é que os sustos não sejam mais do que isso ... Sustos ... E que não aconteçam desgraças ...  E se for preciso emitir vermelhos para todo o arquipélago para evitar desgraças mesmo que sejam exagerados que se faça isso ... Assim evitam-se muitas vezes desgraças ... 

A riqueza deste fórum está nas diferentes pessoas das diversas ilhas que dizem com ou sem conhecimento cientifico o que pensam estar a se passar nas suas ilhas ... E quanto mais ilhas representadas melhor ... Porque assim quando houver algum problema este pode ser um meio de divulgação útil para quem quer saber mais informações de coisas e não tem acesso a mais nada ... E é nisso que todos devíamos nos focar ao invés de comprar guerrinhas parvas ... 


Umas boas festas aos Madeirenses, aos Continentais e aos Açorianos seja de que grupo forem e sejam eles vermelhos, amarelos, laranjas ou verdes ...


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2013 às 15:56)

O Afgdr disse tudo, e tudo o que se seguiu foi desnecessário.

Que se continue o *Seguimento Meteorológico*: Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2013


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 16:02)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas ...
> 
> Somos um arquipélago constituído por 3 grupos e que felizmente nas horas difíceis pôs sempre o chamado "bairrismo" de lado e ainda bem ... Não venham para aqui desenterrar fantasmas já há muito enterrados porque isso não faz sentido no século XXI ... E com isto não questiono a legitimidade de se criticar o serviço do IPMA seja de que maneira for já que a liberdade de criticar desde que de uma maneira responsável e construtiva é sempre bem vinda ...



Bem dito! Ainda bem que alguém entendeu o meu ponto de vista 

Cada um fala da sua realidade,logo não tenho porque falar da realidade das ilhas dos outros, até porque é essa junção de partilhas que enriquece cada vez mais o fórum. Tenho é pena que alguns entendam de outra forma quando se fala da própria realidade em que se vive. 



Wessel1985 disse:


> E se tiver que se emitir alertas vermelhos para todo o arquipélago para evitar desgraças mesmo que sejam exagerados que se faça isso ... Assim evitam-se muitas vezes desgraças ...



Concordo em absoluto, se bem que não seja essa a posição que a Delegação Regional defende/aborda. 



Wessel1985 disse:


> A riqueza deste fórum está nas diferentes pessoas das diversas ilhas que dizem com ou sem conhecimento cientifico o que pensam estar a se passar nas suas ilhas ... E quanto mais ilhas representadas melhor ... Porque assim quando houver algum problema este pode ser um meio de divulgação útil para quem quer saber mais informações de coisas e não tem acesso a mais nada ... E é nisso que todos devíamos nos focar ao invés de comprar guerrinhas parvas ...



Apoio, subscrevo, assino e carimbo em baixo e volto a assinar por cima!




Wessel1985 disse:


> Umas boas festas aos Madeirenses, aos Continentais e aos Açorianos seja de que grupo forem e sejam eles vermelhos, amarelos, laranjas ou verdes ...



Bom ano Wessel e vamos ver se as políticas de alertas começam a ser melhor trabalhadas e definidas para 2014, porque enquanto isto assim for, deixa muito a desejar para os açorianos e para o arquipélago.


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Dez 2013 às 16:20)

Quem começou a criticar e enviar pedras ao pessoal do Grupo Central porque era beneficiado com os avisos todos xptos e bla bla bla não fui eu portanto pacífico. Eu aguento-me bem com os bairrismos de alguns micaelenses.


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 16:28)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sigo com céu encoberto e vento muito fresco a forte com rajadas por vezes fortes.
> 
> ...




E aqui só para reforçar o que anteriormente disseste. Não houve nenhum aviso emitido por parte do IPMA ao nível da temperatura. No Verão passado com temperaturas recorde de 30 e 31 º C tampouco houve. 





Hoje,o mesmo cenário repete-se em relação à intensidade do vento prevista para o Oriental 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sigo com vento forte com rajadas bem fortes e períodos de chuva. Por instinto, o vento médio deve estar pelos 50 km com rajadas superiores. As rajadas mais fortes sopram bem. Na serra os valores devem estar mais altos, mas prefiro aguardar pelos dados do nosso amigo LCMMG,


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Dez 2013 às 16:31)

Aviso meteorológico 151/2013



> O serviço regional de proteção civil e bombeiros dos açores (srpcba), de acordo com o instituto português do mar e da atmosfera (ipma), e na sequência do aviso anterior, emite:
> 
> **** para o grupo oriental ****
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 16:37)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Quem começou a criticar e enviar pedras ao pessoal do Grupo Central porque era beneficiado com os avisos todos xptos e bla bla bla não fui eu portanto pacífico. Eu aguento-me bem com os bairrismos de alguns micaelenses.



Quais foram as pedras que atirei? Se não entendeu eu vou repetir novamente: Eu disse que do Grupo Central ninguém se tinha manifestado porque o erro na emissão de alertas só abrangeu o Oriental, porque se tivesse abrangido o Central, talvez houvesse alguém que também se tivesse manifestado como eu. 
Não disse mentira alguma ou será que disse? Desde quando isso tem a ver com bairrismo? Você será que entendeu mesmo o que eu quis dizer, ou está aí só para querer prolongar uma conversa viral?

Por favor tenha dó, aprenda a ler cartas, e depois venha cá debater o que quiser, mas até lá não me canse com mais baboseiras que diz pela boca fora. Tenha piedade de nós todos por favor. É porque eu já não aguento mais com os seus complexos de inferioridade. 

E se tiver ainda um pingo de respeito que seja, pelo resto das pessoas deste fórum, PÁRE por favor com as suas ironias. Eu acho que o aviso já foi feito por parte da administração, mas pelos vistos você insiste de novo nessa "guerrinha" de palavras escusadas.

Vai ficar a falar sozinho porque eu sinceramente já n lhe vou dar mais troco quem sabe você assim cala se de uma vez por todas ou no minimo começa a entender o que aqui está a ser debatido.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Dez 2013 às 16:43)

Ó companheiro quem está sempre a insistir na guerrinha e a mandar bocas parvas e tolas é voçê, pare lá com isso e que pararei.

Voçê é que tem um complexo de inferioridade micaelense e faz de contas que as coisas não são consigo. Quem indicou coisas que não são de todo verdade foi voçê e quando eu pedi provas, zero, não indicou nada.

Sinceramente não estou para perder o meu tempo com voçê, nem merece as plavras que lhe dirijo.

Agora não venha dizer que a administração avisou bla bla bla porque voçê é que continua a insistir e a fazer-se de vitíma, enfim..

E sei muito bem ler cartas, descanse.

Por mim isto fica aqui e não lhe dirijo mais a palavra.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 16:53)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Ó companheiro quem está sempre a insistir na guerrinha e a mandar bocas parvas e tolas é voçê, pare lá com isso e que pararei.





> > eu aguento-me bem com os bairrismos de alguns micaelenses.





Oliveiraj disse:


> Voçê é que tem um complexo de inferioridade micaelense e faz de contas que as coisas não são consigo.





> Eu aguento-me bem com os bairrismos de alguns micaelenses.





Oliveiraj disse:


> Quem indicou coisas que não são de todo verdade foi voçê e quando eu pedi provas, zero, não indicou nada.










Oliveiraj disse:


> Sinceramente não estou para perder o meu tempo com voçê, nem merece as plavras que lhe dirijo.



Ainda bem que já percebeu o que eu tinha dito acima



Oliveiraj disse:


> Agora não venha dizer que a administração avisou bla bla bla porque voçê é que continua a insistir e a fazer-se de vitíma, enfim..





> eu aguento-me bem com os bairrismos de alguns micaelenses.





Oliveiraj disse:


> E sei muito bem ler cartas, descanse.



Se sabe, então verá que a emissão de avisos não está compatível  








Oliveiraj disse:


> Por mim isto fica aqui e não lhe dirijo mais a palavra.
> Cumprimentos



Graças a Deus que já se decidiu


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Dez 2013 às 16:59)

Nota-se quem continua com as picardias.


Pelo Faial sigo com 12.4 ºC.

Neste momento não chove, vento fraco de norte e o mar encontra-se ainda algo revolto.


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 17:05)

Nesta altura continuo com vento muito forte pela ilha de S. Miguel.







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=701792323188044&set=gm.592955610781565&type=1&theater


Pela carta, a frente ainda n abandonou o arquipélago


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Dez 2013 às 17:08)

Partilho 3 imagens da ponta do Pico, captadas no Sábado num avião da sata.















Pico com pouca neve, apesar do frio que se fez sentir a chuva foi praticamente nula pelo que o pico não se pôde vestir totalmente de branco.


----------



## Azor (29 Dez 2013 às 19:56)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Aqui pela Horta durante toda a noite e ainda continua vento muito forte. Assim a olho penso que por vezes as rajadas passam na boa os 100 km/h.



Então deve de ver muito mal para quem vive no Faial, ou então nem tem noção do que são rajadas de 100 km/h, mas eu até tenho por instinto. 

A rajada máxima registada no Faial foi de 70 km/h, ou seja, muito aquém ainda dos "tais" 100 km/ h previstos, com uma diferença de 30 km/ h, mas no entanto, carreeeega no alerta laranja para o Central 











Meu amigo, eu só lido com a verdade e SÓ com a verdade. E veja lá que tanto sou bairrista (como diz) que até lhe fiz o favor de reportar dados que você nem conhecia sobre a sua própria ilha, já que você diz que eu só falo da minha lol.


Curioso que registei o mesmo na minha estação... a minha máxima registada foi de exactamente 72, 3. É o que eu digo, a emissão de alertas laranjas/amarelos emitidos em relação ao vento pelo IPMA, e comparando com o que as cartas previam para os Açores, deixam muito a desejar. Têm muito que se lhe digam. Eles são muito faliveis nesse aspecto para os Açores, já que raramente (pra n dizer quase nunca ) acertam. 

Agora pergunto eu: Será que o critério de avisos dados pelo IPMA para os Açores é de se fiar? Já sei que me vão apedrejar novamente, mas ao menos que me apedrejem por dizer a verdade. Andamos aqui a brincar ao jogo da cabra cega e à caça dos avisos. É mesmo lamentável saber que ainda ontem deram em resposta ao Afgdr "se houver motivo para emitir um aviso amarelo com certeza que o emitiremos" (quando na verdade tinha se justificado prontamente um amarelo em relação ao vento para o Oriental, mas nunca um alerta laranja para o Central). Mais uma vez é de lamentar!


----------



## Afgdr (30 Dez 2013 às 00:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

O vento foi forte a muito forte durante toda a tarde, sendo as rajadas também fortes.

Choveu durante a tarde, sendo que a partir das 17h a chuva foi torrencial.



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2013 às 00:39)

Dados das synops, no que diz respeito a rajadas de vento:

*108,1km/h* - Lajes - Terceira

86,5km/h - Flores
86,5km/h - Horta
86,5km/h - Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores
79,3km/h - Angra Do Heroismo
75,6km/h - Horta / Castelo Branco
68,4km/h - Santa Maria

A verdade é que o valor registado nas Lajes, grupo central, acabou por se enquadrar no critério dos Avisos Laranja, emitido pelo IPMA.


----------



## Azor (30 Dez 2013 às 01:41)

AnDré disse:


> Dados das synops, no que diz respeito a rajadas de vento:
> 
> *108,1km/h* - Lajes - Terceira
> 
> ...



E não seria tão melhor particularizar os avisos por ilhas, (uma vez que o arquipélago é grande) em vez de ir sempre tudo atrás e de empurrão no mesmo barco?
É que já n é a primeira vez. Até parece que atiram avisos à "paposeco" para onde mais lhes apetecem, não mencionam a intensidade do vento em questão ou avisos para a temperatura, além do facto que nem fazem referência quais serão as ilhas mais afectadas. Os 3 grupos nos Açores são formados por duas ou mais ilhas, mas parece que eles às vezes esquecem-se desse pequeno pormenor que faz toda a diferença..
Por exemplo ontem à noite já ventava consideravelmente forte o suficiente para ser lançado um aviso amarelo para o Oriental, quando de facto atrasaram se na emissão do mesmo. Mas isto não é de agora. É sempre assim. 
Num dia prevêem chuviscos para uns grupos, quando na verdade acaba por chover torrencialmente numas determinadas ilhas. Noutras faz sol, noutras ainda chove numa metade de uma ilha e na outra sol! Enfim, não sei se fazem isso só para não terem trabalho, por ignorância ou só para nos irritarem, mas a mim parece-me que seja mais falta de rigor e competência na elaboração dos mesmos.


----------



## Azor (30 Dez 2013 às 21:38)

Pela ilha de São Miguel o sol brilhou durante todo o dia, se bem que o dia tivesse estado algo frio. Agora para a noite, o vento acendeu-se novamente.

Boa a noite e um feliz 2014 a todos!


----------



## Afgdr (31 Dez 2013 às 00:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Hoje, o céu esteve limpo. Foi um dia de muito sol.


Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2013 às 08:40)

Azor disse:


> QUE SEJA O ÚLTIMO OFF-TOPIC!



Não é preciso dizer mais nada.


----------



## Art-J (31 Dez 2013 às 10:41)

Posso estar enganado mas penso que as madrugadas de dia 29 e dia 30 foram o recorde da mínima para 2013 no observatório do Funchal. 

Andou pelos 12,5ºC enquanto que em Janeiro e Fevereiro só desceu até os 13ºC. E as máximas ontem e anteontem atingiram no observatório do Funchal somente os 19ºC. Na zona oeste da ilha (Lugar de Baixo, Ponta do Sol) também foi um dia frio com mínima de 14ºC e máxima 21,5ºC.


----------



## Cluster (31 Dez 2013 às 14:22)

Art acho que em Março ou Abril (já não me recordo) houve um ou outro dia assim, para a estação do lido é que acho que nunca se desceu dos 13.

Ps: Um dia "frio" nessas condições é mais quente que aqui na maioria da primavera. Apesar de tudo, sim os valores são mais baixos que as normais por ai=)


----------



## Afgdr (31 Dez 2013 às 17:44)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado.

Este é o meu último post de 2013... 




*Umas boas entradas em 2014! *


----------

